# How Did You Get Involved With GSDs?



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

How did you get involved in GSDs? 

When and why did you get your first GSD? 

What about the breed attracted you?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

well, i just got luc (GSD X, i'll say X for now though he looks very GSDish). 

i wanted a dog that i could hike, backpack and run with. and i wanted a dog that would be able to come into my household (4 cats, 2 rabbits (free-range in the rabbit 'room') and 3 guinea pigs) without too much of a learning curve about respecting them. luc fit all of those things. 

my favourite thing about him - well, he's a sweetheart, but i actually like how smart he is. i have lots of friends with dogs - some well-mannered, some frightening - and none of them even begin to approach him in intelligence (not that i'd be at all biased though of course!). and i personally think he's that smart b/c he's a GSD. 

as a breed, though i wasn't specifically looking for a GSD (though even after only 3 weeks, if i get another dog one day, i keep thinking 'it's going to be a GSD'), i think it's the physical capabilities with the intelligence that makes the breed so attractive.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've been around them for most of my life. 

My stepmother had a german shepherd female (black and tan) named Holly. I was 5 yrs old. She was my best friend for a long time. She protected me and didn't allow anyone to bug me. She used to come down the stairs on her elbows so you couldn't hear her nails hit the wood if she was checking out a sound downstairs. She was awesome. 

I will be naming one in my H litter after her.


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

My parents always had them and although we have had other breeds we always have to have a GSD!


----------



## CodiPup (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been around GSD's all my life. My parents had one when I was three that I vaguely remember, saved him from a backyard breeder. He was somewhat aggressive to other dogs but doted on me and I used to sit on his back, stick my hands in his mouth and go to sleep with him in his kennel (as I suppose alot of young kids do lol).
He had to be put down and it broke all of our hearts but not long after, we had two more, one involved in showing and it just carried on from there.
I have always wanted one of my own but never had the chance to afford one, but finally came the day when I could and my little man Codi is 13 weeks and I love him to pieces!!


----------



## Skittles42 (Jun 14, 2007)

When I was a little kid I had a cousin who had one. I was the youngest cousin so I always got picked on. So one day my cousin pushed me on the floor and got on top of me trying to sufficate me (i know really nice huh!) well his dog started to attact him trying to protect me. Ever since then I loved GSD's. 15 years later I got one for myself! They're super smart and very beautiful.


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

I stumbled blindly into GSDs when my partner and I decided to get a dog for our new house. I just wanted a dog than was above ankle hight but she wanted a GSD.

Her best friend as a child had GSD that was a UK police dog reject (he was too friendly and playful). Brutus was his name and he played nursemaid to the kids, did his tricks for them, licked their cuts when they fell and was just one of the gang, albeit the mature one (he wouldn't let them go out to play in the road or let anyone he didn't know near them).

So we were having a GSD no matter what! And boy did we luck out. Although it took some time to get to grips with having the breed I don't think either of us would have anything else (certainly after having seen all the other breeds at the Dog Park).


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I grew up with GSDs. My father was introduced to the breed over in Germany when he served in WWII. After my mother and him had us kids, he introduced our family to GSDs when I was very young. He brought our first over from Germany and got into breeding back then. Each one of us kids had a GSD from different litters. I named mine Alex and he would have been my first GSD. Satin (my father’s dog) lived to be 16 years old and Alex lived to be 14.

What attracted me when I was a kid? Soft, fuzzy, playfulness. I guess. All kids like puppies don’t they? Being older now, some of the things that keep me interested in the breed is their loyalty, intelligence and that almost human-like ability they have.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my step-dad had a service station/towing business. He had two GSD's White "Misty" and Black & Tan "Stomper". They were very intimidating and loyal to Stan as he was very good to them. One time a guy(drunk) was using the pay phone after closing outside the station and started harassing the dogs inside. Stomper crashed thru the glass window and chased him. My first dog when I moved on my own was a black GSD/x we named him Stomper in honor of Stan's. RIP Stomper, Stomper & Misty


----------



## shelleybeanz (Jul 11, 2007)

I actually never thought I would own a GSD. My mother bought her first one when I was 12 and he absolutely HATED me for the first two or three years that we owned him (we later noticed that he had the same reaction to both of my siblings when they hit that pre-teen age - not sure why). Anyway, he was the most loyal and loving dog to her and turned out to be a very wonderful pet to have (though we had many at the time). My father also got a Shepherd x who was a beloved member of the family for many years (we lost her this Spring). 

When I moved out, I moved in with my now fiance, who had never lived with dogs in the house. We were living in apartments, so I adopted two cats. Over time, I found myself walking a lot in the evenings, and we live in the city, so I started to wish I had a dog to keep me company on my evening strolls, and even just to have as a form of reassurance at night when I was home alone. This led to me exploring different breeds of dogs, one of which was the doberman pinscher (beautiful breed) and the other, at the total opposite end of the scale, was the French Bulldog. Well, I was down visiting my parents one weekend (who now breed and show GSDs) and went to visit a friend of theirs who also breeds GSDs. I had been toying a bit with the idea of perhaps getting one of my own, as the breed DID match well with what I was looking for in a dog. The breeder showed me one 11 month old dog, Tigger, who came trotting up to me, let me pet him, showed NO fear at greeting me (with a smile) and who let me walk him around the yard on his leash with no problem. There was something about him that kind of 'hooked me' and I went home thinking about how great it would be to own this beautiful dog. One week later, he was mine.









So far he has been fantastic with all the people he's met, he gets a bit excited around other dogs, but he loves to play with my sister's female GSD on the weekends and is a wonderful companion on my walks - I can finally go for a 'romp' in the park and leave myself (and the daily 'grind') behind.









I'm glad I gave this breed a chance, they're an awesome dog!


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

We bought our first house about 12 years ago and 6 months into home ownership I wanted a puppy. It took a bit to convince my DH that a puppy was a wonderful idea! I had always grown up with cats-had no experience whatsoever with dogs, but my DH was raised with GSDS and so the search was on to find the perfect GSD puppy. The breeder we got ours from matched us up perfectly with the right pup. She took into account my no dog experience and Sheba came home with us. One year ago Feb she went to the bridge and the house was so lonely without her we went back to the same breeder and brought home a new puppy-Kayla. There was no question what breed we'd get-we both love our Sheppies. We love their intelligence, their noble appearance, versatility and loyalty. Ask something of them and they're only to happy to follow your lead. It's too bad so many people are scared of them-they don't know what they're missing!


----------



## hazelmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I had only had one previous dog, and it hadn't gone well. It was a rescue and I wasn't prepared for the trauma the dog had suffered as a puppy. I had to put that dog down after it killed another dog. So I went on with life as a cat person secure in the notion that dogs weren't for me.

Ten years later, friends and I bought a home together. A beautiful Malamute lived with us, and when he died, I grieved as everyone else did. My housemates immediately got a new dog, and I guess I was feeling left out. I wanted a puppy too, but they felt like it wouldn't be good to have two puppies simultaneously. Plus they reminded me that my last dog experience had gone poorly. So I didn't do anything.

Unbeknownst to me, my sister had been feeling for my situation. One night she showed up at 9 p.m., and when I opened the door, there she was with a baby german shepherd puppy in her arms. she had found a breeder who was trying to get rid of a puppy who wasn't breed quality.

So I am in the most undesirable circumstances. My housemates are not supportive; in fact, they are angry. I know nothing about german shepherds, and this puppy was so scared. There was no leash, collar, food, or crate. I was sure I would be returning this dog to the breeder immediately.

I am really sure how we made it the first year. In addition to a very nervous/fearful temperament, she had numerous health problems which cost me $5000 the first summer I had her.

She and i had to learn together, and I fell deeply in love with her. Her name is Hazel, and we are constant companions. She is so well-behaved. My history is working with kids in trouble so I kept using those tactics. Hazel goes into timeout when she is in trouble. She stays until released. Everything is about consistency. I never let behavior slide. I even told her bedtime stories when she was little. Now she is almost four. People stop us constantly because she is so pretty. At the dog park, she is known for her gentleness. Puppies love to follow her because she never snaps. Everyone remarks on her sweetness. She doesn't get friendly with humans easily, but now she is relaxed to be pet by strangers. When she gets agitated, I use that bedtime story voice, and she always calms. She loves it when I talk to her, and I still tell her stories about what a good girl she is. She is great off leash, and I love to take her out to the country where she can run. My mother who has never liked a dog in her life, is nuts for Hazel, and whenever I'm at her house, Hazel follows her everywhere.

I can't imagine another breed I would love like I love my shepherd. A friend who has a shepherd got a second puppy this winter. This puppy was a border collie, and is very beautiful, but my friend always remarks on how he didn't realize that nobody loves their human like a shepherd. 

This is my first post. Thanks for reading my story.

Hazelmom


----------



## GSMartin (Jul 28, 2007)

ok Not the answer that will be popular at first, but hear me out.
I was raised with Great Danes growing up so that was the only breed that I knew. Then when I got married and had children there was NO time to take care of a dog. Children raised, Husband on the road I wante d someone to come home to. So yorkies.... small easy to take with me. (HA HA....) But the whole time a friend of mine had a police dog German Shepherd that was retired and BEAUTIFUL. I was scared to take my grandson around him (I know DUMB) then my friend had to get my grandson one day and take him for a while. To make a long story short my grandson would have choked to death if it had not been for this German Shepherd....he came and got my friend to let him know that the baby was choking!!!!
Then when Jack and I decided we wanted another furbaby we decided German Shepherd. Now we have only had Barnie since Saturday but already our grandsons are in love with him and he is so gentle and great with them... I would not trade Barnie for anything he is fantastic. I would trust all 7 of my grandchildren in their care.


----------



## Kimmers (Mar 18, 2007)

i grew up with golden retrievers ALWAYS - and while they are fabulous dogs, when i moved out on my own i decided that i wanted something just a little... different. i did dilligent homework and decided that a gsd sounded like just the dog for me. little did i know how much i'd luck out: i did my homework on breed, but not nearly enough on HOW to pick a breeder and how to pick a puppy. so! armed with the newspaper (i know i KNOW), i called a lady advertising $350 pups. i dedided to "just go look" - yeah right. the pups were 5weeks old at the time, so after playing with the little turkeys for 2hours, i couldn't pick (they were all very similar in temperament) so i just pointed. long story short, when i came back a few weeks later to pick my pup up, i didn't notice til i got home that i had the wrong puppy (notch in the tail fur was in a different place, which i hadn't noticed as i'd been preoccupied for the entire drive with the puppy breath and sweet face). so i called the breeder, horrified that this puppy i'd already fallen in love with was promised to someone else. laughingly, she told me that if i was happy, she was happy - the pup i'd taken home had been her favorite. kascha was with me for 13yrs - through my first marriage, first child, divorce, cross-country move, when i met my 2nd husband she kissed him first, best babysitter i've ever had for my kids, second marriage, and second child. i grew up with her. and amazingly, for a "backyard breeder" !newspaper!-picked puppy, she was healthy and hearty (ofa good hips) - i couldn't have been luckier. 

she died a few years ago and after much agonizing over whether to get another shepherd (wondering how much of her was HER and how much was german shepherd-ness) or another breed, i decided that i'd never be happy with anything less than a gsd. so, i got yago (or did he get me? sometimes i think THEY pick us...). then early this year we adopted another gsd, nyxie, from rescue. together with my husband's aussie mix shai, we've got a genuine little dog pack. love each and every one of them. 

and just for the record now that i know: some of what i loved about kash was unique to her, but soooooooo much is reflected in yago and nyxie too. there'll never be another breed for me. 

rock on, all you fellow shepherd nuts!


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

I grew up with dogs my entire life. My mom's breed of choice was cocker spaniels and my grandparents owned and bred blue heelers on their farm. As long as I can remember, I always wanted a GSD. I was drawn to the breed even as a young child. My mom liked smaller dogs and had zero interest in one...or me having one. I finally got my first GSD 13 years ago, when I was 20. Somehow I always knew they were the breed for me. Although I love dogs in general, I bonded to GSDs in a way I didn't with my other dogs. To me, their personality, temperament and traits are wonderful. I love their loyalty, their intelligence, their drive and the way they bond to their family. I love that they're velcro dogs but aloof with strangers. 

I now have a GSD and a GSD X and have been involved in GSD rescue for the last couple of years. I've told DH to accept the fact that we will never be without atleast one (preferrably more







) GSDs in the home.


----------



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

we always had dogs when I was growing up 
a cocker when I was little a mini poodle who didn't really "fit" but she was loved then when I was 9 we got a lab mix 8 weeks old who had been abused she was lab/gsd/setter we think she lived to almost 14 before we had to let her go 
I was looking for another dog nad didn't want one who looked like my Bear she was special but since she had gsd in her I found a "free to good home" and scooped up Ehany at 10 and a half weeks she was the result of a pure gsd and a black lab who jumped the fence. she was loved for 10 great years now i'm hopelessly in love with the breed also about the same time i got her the people I nanyied for got a pure gsd Maxie between the two girls i'm hooked


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I had wanted a GSD since I was a little girl and my parents would never get one. Now fast forward to the year 2002.

My beloved lab/golden mix, Kenai of 12 years had died suddenly and I was devasted by it. So my boyfriend (now husband) knowing I had wanted a GSD since childhood saw this as an oppurnity. He started asking around and found a good breeder and found out when there would be a litter of pups available. He then took me over and had me pick one out. Now it is 2007 and Shilo is the love of my life. And she has stolen the heart of my husband and turned him into a GSD lover for life.


----------



## SueandCrew (Jan 21, 2006)

I grew up with a house full of pets. Before I was a twinkle in the eye my folks had standard Poodles. They were family, not dogs. When I was old enough,Cocker Spaniel (after I saw Lady and the Tramp), many kitties, always 2 or more, as I would find them and bring them home, GSD/Min pin mix when I was 15-my Dad loved Roxy more than us kids. It crushed him, literally, when she passed at 16-she was his heart dog. We even had Marvin the field mouse, lived 10 years, YES, 10 years. I grew up in an "animals are family" home.

I always loved the big dogs, though none in our family. GSDs, Dobies, Rotties, Mastiffs, etc. But, I always loved GSDs.

Met bf, now hubby, he too loved GSDs, never had one, but grew up with many through family and friends. We always sadi, when we can have a dog, it would be a GSD.

Fast forward. Moved to the burbs, lived our lives. Neighbor had a dog that always barked. We worked 15 hrs. a day, we felt bad for the barker bt never had the time, nor took the time to find out why the dog barked so much. I quit my job, was home while looking for a new job, working on the house in the meantime. I found out why said bog barked so much. HUGE Shepherd, everyone was afraid of her. I was on a ladder one day and felt "watched" turns out doggie was at the bottom of the ladder. I took my time, knew what to do, and she was on her back for belly rubs in 5 mons. NICEST dog I have ever met, 45 lbs underweight, severly neglected, abused (I heard what was happening once I was home).

She would be at our door at 7:30 am every morning. She would stay with me all day, and I trained her during the day, and she knew that she had to go home at 4:00 pm (the kids got home to yell at her and hit her). She came back over after dark. EVERY DAY. We set up a place in the garage, left the door open enough. That only lasted so long. Soon we made her a place in our spare bedroom. She slept over every night-the POSs never even noticed.

Even with our food, she was underwieght. Christmas time came, they tied her up and went on vacation for 2 weeks. It was 18 degrees in the sun. Cold winter. We finally decided after 5 days that they were gone, she could not escape, no one was feeding her. Shelter-good luck! water-yeah right. One morning I looked out the window to see if she was still alive-we dicided the night before that we would free her that day-otherwise she would die on that chain. So, I was looking, and someone came and took her collar off. She Immediately trotted off, climbed the fence, and came to our front door. I immediately openned it of course, and due to the terrian and trees, the person in her yard had no idea where she went. She spent Christmas with us, had a place at the table with our family, had TONS of presents to open and was warm and loved and safe.

Because we were so close, we could not keep her-we would have done ANYTHING to keep her. She had to go on the underground railroad. I sent out a plea, which was answered by an angel. A long tripp later she was safe, adopted by her foster and cherished. The vet determined based on lack of weight and nutrition (after we fed her for months) that she would not have survived through Jan. if she was left outside. I saw her several years later and would not have recognized her. What a beauty-inside and out.

It was her that made us promise that we would ALWAYS adopt the abused, old, and neglected. It was her that made us promise ourselves that this noble breed would always be part of our family. It was HER that showed me no matter what horrors endured, they can be brought back. It was HER that prooved GSDs were ment to be in our lives, our home, our family. What I accomplished with her in a few months amazed me-she was so well trained, so sweet, so special.

No one ever looked for her, no signs, no ads, no nothing. I found out she was the FIFTH dog that perished in that family-2 on the chain, 2 HBCs, and one disappeared. They purchased another pup, did not last more than 5 months. As we left the neighborhood, 2 new dogs in the yard, sometime chained, mostly out with no shelter. They were smaller dogs, calls to AC did NOTHING. They were inside every once in a while.

Her picture is on my desk and always will be. She was OUR fist Shep, our first rescue, and our inspiration to alway help the breed, to always help ANY animla that need it.

I will never ever forget her, EVER. She was saved, she endured **** for 5 years (her age when liberated) and was a gem. I love my hub, my family, my pets, but SHE is the first I want to see at the bridge, she is my inspiration.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sue, what an angel you are, I would have done the same thing! But Thank God you were there for her! 
now I have to get a tissue...


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I always wanted one, then when I worked at a gas station in a part of town where I was ONLY attendant NOT packing heat as a 17 yr old,
I took a female named Queen who was one of the guard dogs to the pumps. We played, wrestling, she never clamped hard, we became best friends. The other was a doberman. Then I got a shep/dobe mix, he was a wonderful dog. <span style="color: #3366FF">His story</span> 
Then a shep/collie. I had the 1st 12 yrs, the 2nd another dozen. Then I got a full gsd, but he died too young @ 4.5 yrs. Then I got a female, who I still have, now 3.5, but still missed my boy so now have a male pup. I can't imagine life without at least one! Well I can, but it's too sad, I couldn't.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I have grown up with GSD's until we lost our last one 20 yrs ago. Until 7 yrs ago we had ankle bitters and really didn't care for them as much. 7 yrs ago my wife bought me a little boy in which we both fell in love with. This boy's intelligence has turned my wife from pugs, boston terriers to shepherds. Since then We have broadened our horizons and become GSD breeders of german,and czech bloodlines. I can never think of not owning other breeds after the experiences we have had. The next boy we bought after the first one got us interested in breeding, His intelligence, loyalty, and his protection was what won us over. I have since then never found anything that would come close to a GSD, Along with our ghost came others in which I felt were rescues from their breeders. After those we decided to get into GSD's and try to become what people would say are responceable breeders and never have to sell a GSD that has to be consided a rescue. We have had some heart breaks through all of this but I feel that it has made us better and smarter breeders in the long run


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I was raised with a housefull of animals all the time. We had Dachshunds, for a long time, Dalmations, Siberian Huskies. Always atleast 3 cats. Mice, Hampsters, chickens, pet rabbits.

I was always bringing stray animals home. Insisting to my mom they followed me. My first German Shepherd I found when I was 9. A female GSD was on our school playground. She was wounded, had a broken leg, very, very thin, you could see every bone. I remember the Janitor locking the dog in a small room, and was going to call Animal Control. I pleaded with him to let me take her home. All the other kids were making fun, saying she was ugly. I lived in walking distance from the school. The Janitor agreed to let me take her. (Why not, I was the same kid always bringing the injured birds home that would fall out of the trees on the playground). She couldn't walk very far, and I ended up taking many breaks trying to get her home.

When I got home, my mom helped me clean her up, gave her some food. We took her to the vet. I begged my mom to let me keep her. She said it would only be temporary, until she was well, then we will have to find another home for her. I always knew she would sparkle like a diamond when she got better. She was my first dog I named Princess. We ended up keeping her, but she died only a few months later of cancer. The vets said she was about 13 years old.
From that first day bringing her home, I always knew I would have German Shepherds. I loved all animals, especially the big ones, but she was something very special.

My husbands family raised Poodles, and German Shepherds. He had a female shepherd named Princess also. Unfortunately her and her litter of 15 pups died in a house fire.

When we got our first German Shepherd together as a married couple, it was only fitting that her name be Princess, in memory of the Princess my husband lost, and I lost in our childhoods.

Our house will never be without such a noble, intelligent, Beautiful Breed.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

When I was about 14 years old someone dumped a Black and Cream female off at our house, She was around 2 years old, my dad tried to find her owners but no one ever claimed her. Well she had 8 puppies my dad says you can keep Snope or one of the puppies, I kept Snope. Come to find out she was completely OB trained and protection trained. She was an unbeleiveable dog. I had her until I was 26 years old. She was 14 years old when she passed. 

Now I have Buck and he is my 3rd Shepherd.
Hes an awsome boy also.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I got my first shepherd when I was about 15ish. My mother said I could get a car or one of the German Shepherd puppies I had asked her about in the paper. When posed that offer I jumped at the chance for the dog







You should have seen the look on my mother's face -









Morgan was her name and she was wonderful. Through a series of dramatic family events, she was rehomed to an retired police officer turned dog groomer. Spent the rest of her days cared for. 

Many years later when I got married I told my husband we'd be getting another german shepherd just as soon as I we had a backyard. And we did









I was attracted to the breed I think because my father had Shepherd mix- sable. His name was Chuck. He was brave and sweet. He was a little wrong in the head because he had Parvo as a puppy. But I always felt safe with him and he loved my dad and I. He lived to be 13. I think the feeling of friendship and safety that the Shepherd seems to exude is what attracted me. 

Ruby is our current Shepherd- she's funny, and silly, a sweet. She's only a baby at 8 months.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

We had a german shepherd when I was a girl in England and we brought her with us when we moved to the states. Brina was a wonderful dog and I still miss her. My grandfather always had a GSD at his side and they were always males named Spike. My Dad is Austrian and he always had german shepherds. When I started working with dogs I wanted the best all round dog I could find since I have always loved them and they are the very best I couldn't imagine working with or being owned by anything but GSD,s


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

My Mom and I had Dobies for many years. One day I walked into my then-new boss' office and saw two of the most gorgeous big GSDs in a photo, with three kids sprawled all over them. Long story short, I learned that GSDs were a special passion of he and his wife and that they had bred for several years, studied lineage, etc.
They had a litter some months later. I had always liked GSDs and at the time, I thought I was losing my older male. While mercifully, he would go on to live a few more years, I got a GSD pup to brace myself for the loss. Long story short, while Dobies will always be special to me, I am just wild about the GSD breed. They are loving, fun, loyal beyond belief, smart, willing, and versatile. I just feel such a special bond with Blitz - makes me sick to even contemplate not having him.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My first approach was when I was very little, I wanted something of dog training and all I found was a book of GSD with the last chapter dedicated to training with b/w pictures. Always liked them, but never had one close enough to know them deeper.

Years later, I was studying vet medicine and we visited a dog breeding center (a puppy mill, if you ask me now I know more) about) There I saw my first sable working line GSD and I screamed "That is the dog I want!" without even know that they were GSDs. All I remember is that the professor said me "Good eye, that dog is valuated in US$3.000".

I quited vet school and started to work in a Dog Training facility which mainly rented trained dogs to security companies. At first I merely did kennel cleaning, but soon I was in the full charge of the care of almost 30 dogs, mainly GSD and some rotties. I still remember the name of every one of them. But I didn't have the space for a GSD in my studio apartment and when I started in SAR I got a Border Collie, a breed I also love.

By those things of life, without planning I ended fostering and then having a GSD/Groenendael mix which I deeply love, even if she can't be with me and she have the best temperament of the world.

Now I'm wanting for my first pure breed GSD. Lucky me I won't have to buy, I have two friends who want to give me one (still have to decide which one I will have to say "No, thanks"







) but none of them have already been born, so still in the waiting list. A this rate it will last as much as a human pregnancy.


----------



## Jayda'sMyBaby (Sep 12, 2007)

I started working at petco as a bather, in their groom shop. I always loved dogs and when i worked there we always the most gorgeous police gsd's come in to be bathed, I always thought wow these are the smartest most loyal dogs ever, and i have to have one. well i became a groomer and worked as a groomer for five years then decided i wanted to be a dog trainer i wanted to help rehabilitate dogs with aggression and behavioral problems before their families just gave them up. Well that being said my boss always gave me all the gsd's knowing my love for the breed, I had a mix we adopted him when he was older and when he passed away my fiance came home with Jayda, and i fell hard. I dont think another dog could ever replace he rin my heart.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I was a little kid, THE ADVENTURES OF RIN TIN TIN was a popular TV series (1954-1959). Rinty was awesome, week after week he could do anything, save anyone!!! I grew up with Pekes and my sister's collies, I won a Cocker in a raffel when I was 12, but I always admired the GSD.

In 1973 I purchased my first home, a townhouse with a small yard, and I wanted a dog. There was an ad for WGSDs in the WASHINGTON POST; my sister and I drove out to see them, I bought Tasha!!! She was fantastic and the rest is history, I've never wanted another breed since then!!! IMHO the GSD is the ultimate dog!!!


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

I never liked GSD's and have no idea why. My parents raised cocker spaniels when I was a kid, and one of them was "mine". Years later, I had a couple of beagles and Saint Bernards. Someone gave me a black lab mix after that. 

Upon moving to a more rural location, I headed to the local animal shelter and brought home a coonhound. At the feedstore one day, I spotted an ad for GSD's that a local breeder had up for adoption. He was downsizing his kennel, and one, an old female about 10 years old was free. I don't know whatever possessed me to give him a call and take a look at that dog. I had sworn, years before, that I would never consider a GSD.

Then I met Annie! She was retired from breeding, and was the sweetest dog I had ever met! I brought her home, had her spayed, and loved her. Unfortunately, she began to have problems walking and I learned about degenerative myelopathy the hard way.

Annie may have been the first, but certainly not my last GSD. There are 3 of them sleeping nearby as I type! The 2 older ones (11 and 9 years old) have difficulty walking and are on meds and supplements to keep them on their feet. The 2 year old rescue is a handful, thanks to an abusive former owner. I don't expect to ever be without a GSD for the rest of my life.


----------



## CurlySu717 (Oct 5, 2007)

My family has had GSDs for 4 generations now -- my great-grandparents, my grandparents, my Sad, and now me. My Dad got Dixie when I was about 8. She was head-strong and too smart for her own good, but she loved us and no one was going to mess with us while she was around! My parents started leaving us home by ourselves when we were 9 and 7 because Dixie was there. 

I feel very safe with a GSD in the house, and I've never met a more intelligent dog than the GSDs I've known. I'd much rather have a dog who's a little more work but much more intelligent than some doo-duh-doo dog that's low maintenance but has a hard time with the concept of fetch. And they're such pretty dogs!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

When my husband and I first married we had an apartment and a cat. We had started looking to buy a house and found one on 20 acres in the country. We knew we wanted a big dog so we researched the breeds and decided on a GSD. We bought our house and got Reggie our first puppy. What an intelligent, loyal and loving dog. We knew this would be the breed we would always have. That was in 1995. Since then Reggie has passed away and so has our 2nd GSD Tonka. 
We now have 3 German Shepherds. Jessie is 10, Tank is 3 1/2 and Max is 2 1/2. They are the best dogs. They are loving, loyal, trustworthy and couch potatoes. My sister loved our dogs so much that she now owns 2 herself. I love how they don't want to wander like some breeds do, as they are more worried about what we are doing and wanting to be with us than anything. I love it when they lay on there backs and seem to smile as they are so content to be part of the family. To us they are the ultimate breed.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

My mom absolutely loves the breed, so I guess I inherited that love too








I remember distinctly wanting a wolf since the age of 8 years old and sheps came closest to looking like a wolf, so I begged and begged until my mom adopted one. I've since had 5 GSD's or GSD mixes and I will be getting my 6th, a pup, this winter.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

The dog that my parents had when I was born was a Shepherd/Collie mix. That stayed with me until I got my own first dog...a coated Shepherd.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I never had a dog even though my entire family likes them. We grew up in the baaaaaad area of town and if you did not have a pit bull for fighting, you could not have ANY dog b/c people would steal it and torture it or use it to bait their dogs.

My first experience with GSDs was when my uncle's Kegger, bit me in the face when I was three (my bad). I do not remember it and I must not have repressed any fears of the breed!

A few years ago while I was still in college and acquiring shelter and rescue cats at an alarming rate, I started researching dogs. I've always loved GSDs (in general I prefer prick ears, short coats, and black faces), but wanted to pick for the right reasons. I kept coming back to GSDs though. There are a dozen other breeds I love, but I think I would be happy if all I ever have are GSDs.


----------



## Sherman-Ranch (Mar 24, 2000)

We always had German Shepherds growing up and some other mix herding breeds. My dad braught home a couple GSDS that end up with us when his buddies somehow got them over from Vietnam.. ....quite the experience. as one was a century dog and didn’t associate with anyone but my father and me (not sure why I may have bribed him (G).

As far as breeding that started in the late 80's after living on my own and having finally wanted a GSD of our own my husband and I had difficulty finding the type we were more familiar with ......it started a s a hobby and still is with a to keep and have the best of herding/ranch service pups for our own.The fancy went off in a mindless direction back then that was and in some cases still is perpetuating extremism in either show or protection traits rather then the balanced vigorous all around dog that we NEED But with research and going out to meet folks that had some of the German stock from the Busecker Schloss stock via Gernot Riedel and malka from the Alcazar Zwinger who helped many of us get our hands on some fine German family lines back then… We were smitten and then began breeding and keeping from our own. The lines stem from mostly west German good looking working and old herding lines that have served us well over the years... 
We have also met many fine friends and folks along the way!


----------



## KHeckman (Oct 26, 2007)

I purchased my first GSD just after graduating from High school once I moved into my own place. It was a solid black, coated bitch. She was a fablous dog and lived a very long and full life. Since then, I have had a few others but my main focus now is Rescue. I love working with the rescue dogs and seeing their lives changed for the better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a note for the members who may not be aware that the original thread that started this discussion can be found in the archives here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=396148&page=0&fpart=1

Nice to see the stories still coming!


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

When I was a kid, growing up on the farm, my father used to breed and train GSD's for Law Enforcement about 30 plus years ago....So I was always around them....

As I got older, I became anti-pet.....a dog ? Are you crazy ?? I kill plants and fish !!!

Then, I had my own family....I remember the wonderful times I had being with GSD's, the extreme loyality....and my kids never having a pet made me realize "its time". 

Even though my DH was totally against it..and threatned to move out (He was the real deal anti-pet), I ignored him....if he did leave, I will feel safe with my GSD !! I got my GSD 7 months ago....and he is perfect....big....but perfect.....

The best decision I have ever made......and DH growed to love him too....(with the assistance of a new HDTV and super duper size recliner chair, which I bought at the same time when I brought my fur baby home)

I find it hilarious when he inguires on TONGA's poop or other activities....did he have the runs ?? I think he ate the sock.....LOL !!


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

My husband brought home a GSD (American line) puppy in the early 1970s. 'Bubba' grew up with the kids, and was a super, faithful, and wonderful dog. We had many other dogs, cats, chickens, geese and bees during her 15 years with us - she kept us all in line







A few years ago, down to 2 cats (now indoor cats b/c of all the coyotes in our area), I decided I wanted another GSD. However, this time I wanted a dog whose breeding decreased the likelihood of having poor hips (poor Bubba had not had happy later years). With that in mind, I went to a breeder who used German/Czech lines, etc., and these were 'working dogs' - hmmm, very, very different breed of dog







Her x-rays at 3yrs show great elbows and hips, and I am understanding more and more about this 'breed' of GSD







I am also retired, so have time to work with her, and we spend lots of time doing our beginner Schutzhund work, and roaming around our 70 acres up here in Maine. (We move into the motorhome in the cold winter months, and head south - that's a whole other story!) Unfortunately, she has decided that one of her jobs is to keep the cats away from me, and in their 'room'. My son and his wife have offered to give the cats a better home, and after a year of consideration, I have agreed to give this a trial - they deserve more that being herded about the house at a rapid pace!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I have been training dogs for 35 years and I am now 50. Every time I dealt with a GSD, I was amazed at the potential. My first GSD, a overgrown 120 lb. 4 yr. old obedience champ, was when I was 25 years old and when I was divorced, my ex. insisted that she needed, wanted, couldn't live without our GSD, Nadine. I said temporarily it would be ok since I moved into an apt. Two weeks later, she gave Nadine away to some guy with $250. She took out her anger and frustrations that she had for me, on Nadine. She knew I would take it hard and I did. I never recovered her. Since that time, I have had a few GSD's and I saw Nadine in every single one of them. I have owned and dealt with many breeds but none compare to the well bred GSD.


----------



## clstanek (Nov 23, 2007)

I had a German Shepherd when i grew up as did my husband. We had a Golden Retriever for 10 years and he died from cancer and we had decided to get a german shepherd. They are great dogs.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

To be perfectly honest with everyone I was always under the impression that GSD's where vicious, until in 2000 I met Del, my Fiance now, and he had a female GSD, her name was Bo (his young son named her) and she was so sweet (but like to nip, playingly so), and I instantly fell in LOVE with her, she was black and tan, sadly she passed away in 2004 of cancer. I lived in a small duplex and wasn't allowed to have a dog, but he & I ended up buying a house in the country and there was no way I was living here alone without a protective dog, so Elle became my first dog, she's part GSD and part Doborman. I really really wanted a full blood GSD, so we drove 900 miles to get the little GSD girl I was dreaming of, now she's almost 5 months old and we're all doing GREAT!!!! Sorry so long!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I live alone with a 12yr old shih tzu and a cat. Thus we decided it might be a good idea to get something a bit bigger and younger since crime on campus where I go to college has increased this year. So we went to the pound to look at a lab who had already gotten a new home. Well we were walking around looking at different dogs and my dad noticed Megga who was laying their real alert with her ears sticking straight up while the rest of the dogs were barking. My dad had GSDs when he was in college and also noticed how pretty her ears stood up. So we took her outside to get to know her. She was so scared and was shaking. After a little bit she warmed up to us, and we just fell in love with her. Turned out a person who worked at the pound had to get rid of her and had just brought her in that day (how anyone who could do that who sees the dogs come and go to be put to sleep I don't know). Anyway we took Megga home. She was so scared of everything at first the car, the shih tzus, cat ect. Now she absolutely loves cats and the one that lives with me is her best furry friend. Was really scared that we would leave her at the dog park, but is finally enjoying that and it's so nice to see her socialize and play. We've had her for a month now and she's 10mos old. She really come out of her shell, and has had to test the limits a bit, but not nearly as much as our shih tzus did when they were little...infact not like Pugsley (the 12yr old) did until a few years ago.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

When I was still young (many eons ago) and lived at home with my parents, my younger brother brought home a GSD, a foundling. Named by bro Lothar, we called him Tar, and Tar grew up to be the best mannered, smartest dog I had ever seen. We had a collie at the time but Tar outshone him in every way...ahhh, the tales of brilliance I could tell about him.

I was offered a free GSD from a litter where both parents were show dogs. This poor baby wouldn't sell as he was oversize (even as a pup) and one ear flopped. I took him him on and named him the grand name of Chandor of Mindor Hill. Such a regal name for such a clown of a puppy. He was the happiest dog I've ever know. Tar (who had the manners of an English butler) trained him. I can still see the two of them walking across the lawn side by side until Channie's puppyness got the better of him and he would romp off, eventually falling over his own feet. Tar would sit and if he could have put his two paws across his chest he would have. He'd grunt in disapproval, Chan would scramble to his feet and run back to Tar's side, gazing up at him with an apologetic look. Then off they'd go again, side by side, in a gentlemanly fashion. *smiling at the memory*

I left home and moved to NYC, an apartment with no fields for Chan to run in. Although I took Chan to Staten Island via the ferry as often as possible where he could run and run, it was not enough. He took to running out the door when I got home from work and dashing off down the street. Actually, it took no time to find that he always went to the same place....a fire department a few blocks away, where he sat down next to their dalmation and watched the world go by until I came to retrieve him. The firemen loved him and kept an eye on him, knowing I'd arrive soon, out of breath. I felt so sad for my boy, who had grown up running through open fields, and I contacted a state trooper in the state I was from who had always said he'd take Chan in a NY minute if I ever gave him up. I gave Chan over to him with the agreement that if for any reason he couldn't keep him, he was to call me and give him back. 

Bottom line, trooper moved, couldn't take dog, instead of calling me gave him to another trooper with 5 small children, who abused the dog unmercifully. When he nipped one of them, he was called by the 2nd trooper 'vicious' and thus began the long downslope of Chan's life. I finally tracked him down to a junk yard, where this beautiful AKC registered dog was chained on a 6' chain in the middle of a patch of dirt, his only shelter a fender of a truck. I asked the wife of the owner if I could go see him and was told they had to push his food and water (none of which I even saw) to him with a broom as no one would dare go near him. Chan? My Chan? 

I went around the building and from behind a bush, I called out softly, "Chan. Channie." His ears came up. I stepped into his vision. His stood and his entire body began to wag. I walked to him and laughingly, ended up sitting in the dirt with this huge dog on my lap licking my face. I asked the woman if I could take him back and she talked about vet bills, etc. Poor Channie, his beautiful black fur matted and filthy, his eyes sooo sad and wondered what vet bills. I went home to my parents and talked to dad about my plan to rescue Chan. My dad, the sensible one, reminded me that I was 4 months pregnant and that if the dog really was viscious, did I want to take a chance on him with my child. 

To make this long tale of woe short, I was afraid...and left him there. And here I am 40 years later, typing this as the tears run down my face. I have never forgiven myself for leaving him there. It would have been better to have taken him and put him down than to leave him where he was, abused, unloved and uncared for....a junkyard dog. As a result, I never allowed myself to bond with another animal (and our family had many tho' never have had another GSD ) since..................until Thor came into my life. Thor, the lonely, isolated, scrawny 11 month old puppy my daughter rescued and brought to me. He's been with me 3 years now and the incident (mentioned elsewhere in this site) where he bit a neighbor and I was so scared they would he take him from me proved to me how bonded I've become to him. 

So I've rescued another GSD, Freya, and now have two. I feel that in some small way, somehow I'm making it up to Chan, who is probably the one serious regret I have in my long life. I love both my kids and they have warmed my heart again. Can't imagine how I have lived without GSD's for so long. *grinning*

Sorry if I've bored you all with this, and that it is so long, but it's the first time I've ever shared my story....it's been very cathartic. Thank you for bearing with me.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I was young. I had just gotten married to my highschool sweetheart. I had previously taken home a poor neglected Great Pyrenees and had just started obedience training with her. We were doing great, well as far as jerk & praise can go for a pyr, but I wanted a dog that would do as good as the other dogs in my small training group. I went by the local pound, and there he was. Achielles. He was a scrawny 4 or 5 month old pup with one ear up and one ear floppy. The pound had him listed as a GSD/Lab puppy. Even when I inquired about the GSD puppy they said oh the lab mix?

So I brought him home. I didn't tell my new husband that I went to the pound and adopted him. I just told him I found him (I did! at the pound lol).

I started training him and he stole my heart from the first moment I saw him. Achielles went on to be my guinea pig in so many dog sports. He achieved his UD and was my Novice A dog to boot. He tried his heart out in Schutzhund before I knew what a good club was. He did everything I ever asked of him. He was loyal and the best friend anyone could have asked for.

He was with me and I believe that he knew, when my daughter Sarah died at only 3 months of age from an accident at home. I was showing him that day 100 miles away. That was the ONLY show he ever NQ'd at. He did so poorly, I truely believe he knew somehow what had happened at home, before I ever got the phone call. He was with me at the hospital then too. He was my rock in the years after her death also.

I have had several GSDs and fosters since then (and have 2 permanent family dogs and one foster) but Achielles dedication and devotion has made it so that I will never be without a GSD.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hatteraser, your story is beautiful.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Theres just something about them, it sets them apart from all the other breeds of dogs. when i think about my relationship with mya, i couldnt ask for more from her, shes my protector, my best friend, and my partner in crime (as the hubby thinks)


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you, Lican....though it was difficult for me to write. So much about what a wonderful beautiful dog he was I barely touched on but I promise you, there was never a finer friend and companion. I know I'm not the only one who has suffered the loss of a well-loved dog ... and my heart goes out to all who have. Y'all know how I felt without the descriptions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You did the best you could do and it was not your fault. The people who have no heart are the ones to blame. The responsibility of breeding is huge, knowing thru an animals life, you should be there if it falls thru the cracks. I use to successfully breed parrots, raising these babies from the egg, hand-feeding every two hours, then them going to a home where I had no control...had to quit, too much emotional toil


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

was riding my bike a few years ago, and saw a chap with an 8 week old fluff, ball, got talking, and it was a german shepherd, from that moment on, i wanted one, now i have one.. i want MORE


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Kaija jumped into my car & I couldn't get her back out, so I drove her home rather than walk nine miles in the rain. Turned out she had been dumped by her third or fourth owner. (She was under a year old.) I initially planned to find her a home, but four days later I finally figured out that she already had one.









I didn't even LIKE GSDs! Vicious, unstable & unpredictable, you know....


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

LOL @ Dogaroo! Amazing how that happens! 

I was a police explorer in high school and got taken under the wing by an old timer k-9 officer that happened to have a GSD partner. I helped him lay tracks and played with his dog often and fell in love! During my time there they tried several Mals that always ended up having some issue and never stayed, but their Shepherds were PHENOMENAL! After the 3rd mal was sent back they vowed only to get GSD s going forward and that settled it for me! LOL 

That said I'm the black sheep of my family because thy all have hunting breeds - German Shorthair pointers- at least they got the German part right! LOL


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

My parents had a female gsd named bridgette when I was in grade school. After that we had cats, but I always wanted a dog. I finally got one my junior year of high school, a gsd from a shelter. He was great and I spent most of my time training him. When I went to college they moved and gave the dog away.

After college I moved back with them (what do you do with a psych degree?) and it took five years to convince them to let me have that mud tracking, coat blowing beast in their nice suburban home. This is when I started getting interested in showing and obedience competition, and really started studying the breed.
Unfortunately, this was my first breeder disaster (I seem to be better off with shelter dogs). Eventually I had to take him back.

Now I have Chase, who is turning out to be an excellent performance dog, and Chopper, my new show guy. I've only even wanted shepherds, and I though I've looked at other breeds, I keep coming back to them.

There's something about their sillouette - ears, muzzle, hard back, tuck up, graceful tail- that says power and nobility.


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

LOL Chase - I had to laugh at "Does he bite?" in your siggy.

If I had a nickel for every time I heard that or, "Wow, big dog!" I'd bea millionaire!

My standard responses Does she bite? -Ummm, only when I tell her to! and Wow, Big dog!.. .Yeah, you should clean up her doggie piles! 

Those usually get the annoying beeblybump to walk away shaking their head! lol Now if it's someone that REALLY is interested in the dog or the breed, I'm more than happy to explain but that is rare.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't own a GSD, but I guess I would consider myself involved in the breed. 

It all started when I went to our local shelter to adopt a dog. My previous dog, a shelter mix, has been gone for over 9 months after me having him for 14 years and living a long healthy life, so it was time to find a new dog to share my life with. I had no specific breed in mind. I was going with an open mind and an open heart, hoping to find a dog with whom I would connect with on sight, just as it had happened with my other dog. 

After a couple visits, nothing . . . there were puppies, terriers, labs, pit bulls, retrievers, and various mixes of all the above, but nothing connected with me. They all felt like they were someone else's dogs. Maybe I wasn't ready for another dog? Maybe I should wait some more? But on the third visit, I saw Keeta, a young dog of about a year old, picked up as a stray, the largest dog there at the time. A German Shepherd mix, according to the shelter. She came right up to the door of her kennel, sat down, looked straight at me, and tried to push her face through the chain link so I could pet her. She was the one. And though we had a few behavioural challenges after getting her home and settled, I always knew that she was the one meant for me, because I picked her, and she picked me. 

So with the aim of focusing her unbridled energy, her willingness to work for me, and her on-going need for training and socialization, I started schutzhund with her, which really, really got me involved in German Shepherds. I joined this board to specifically learn more about Schutzhund, and in the process have learned so much about GSDs, I shudder to think of my vast ignorance. And still there is so much more to learn. 

I can say that I am involved in German Shepherds, I'm addicted to this board and addicted to learning more about the breed. My next dog will without a doubt be a working-line GSD, with Schutzhund work and fun as the main goal. 

So I think that Keeta has done good and has honored her GSD heritage by opening my eyes to how wonderful and unique these dogs are, and helping to prepare me to be a knowledgeable and educated future GSD owner.


----------



## CashMom (Jan 6, 2008)

When I was 3 years old, the family GSD we had bit me and basically ripped my face off at all the corners. As I've heard the story over the years, I think there were external factors that caused it, but nevertheless, a GSD with perfectly sound temperament never would have done it. I never feared dogs after that, and never feared Bruiser (our GSD that bit me that afterwards went to live with my grandma). I've always thought of getting a GSD, but knew from my experience and from the stories that float around out there, that I needed to find the right one. There are good and bad in every breed, GSD's get a bit more notoriety than most because of how powerful and protective they are, so I knew I needed to do some research. 

I found a breeder that I just absolutely fell in love with her dogs. They were so intimidating, huge, powerful, but so amazingly sweet and gentle! So I brought home my boy, with great bloodlines, bred for temperament, and then I raised him with constant socialization with other dogs, people, children, noisy busy places, and I take him for Schutzhund training and he has his CGC and TDI. He's absolutely wonderful. I couldn't have dreamed of owning such a beautiful, wonderful, gentle boy. Everyone's amazed by him! Me too!


----------



## gsdjohn (Jan 21, 2008)

I was a Deputy Sheriff for many years until I had back surgery. Got working with the K-9 unit and their dogs. Fell in love with the GSD and now own 3. Will never own another breed again.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

I initially fell in love with the breed when I was 3 or 4 yrs old. I was throwing the ball on the side of our townhouse complex on an army base when the ball went into a neighbors yard and unbeknown to me there was a GSD tied out side and I didn't see it and "Wham" was bite in the belly and had to have a Rabies shot since the owners didn't know if it had it's rabies shot or not. I know, I know what a way to fall in love with the breed is to get bitten by one.

Ever since then I have always wanted one. I got my first one some years back with my wife, but we really never did any research on the breed or breeders and went looking in the local paper and seen some advertised for sale. We bought one and man was that a mistake. Incedentially (sp?) we bought it from some Amish people so as you imagine it wasn't very good. It was great with me, the dog she loved me, but when my wife was pregnant with our daughter did this dog change like the drop of a dime. It became very aggressive towards my wife, it would growl and snarl and snap at her when she walked by. The dog would think that it was the alpha female and not my wife and with my wife almost at full term we decided that it was not best to have it around anymore for fear of our newborn daughter and my wife. 

After that we did our research and looked into breeders and the breed of the dog and started to ask questions. We found a great breeder and that is when we got Zeus. We have had him for the past 2yrs and then 8 months ago we got ourself another GSD, Electra. Our breeders knew that we wanted to start breeding and they recommended us to mutual friends of theirs and now we have 2 GSD's. I would love to have more of them in our house, but we have a by-law that only allows a max of 3 dogs per household, and well we have our 2 GSD's and a Black Lab so time to move to the country down the road.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

family always had them..just fell in love with'm


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I THOUGHT I was a through and through boxer person. My dad had a shep as a kid and told great stories about him. My mom thought they were untable and would turn on us in our sleep. Thus we were raised with Boxers.

My husband had three GSD in his life. I had secretly been researching shepherd breeders. I wanted a third dog and thought the only way to get my husband to agree was to go with his favorite breed. After a year Mark finally said to go ahead.

Here I am with a shepherd that is the love of my life. He barely knows my husband exsists. This dog and I are so bonded! I am so hooked on this breed.


----------



## Shadowsmommie (Jan 13, 2008)

We spent the day at the beach and on the walk home, my mom kept saying that there was a surprise at home for us. I was 5 my sister was 4. We got home and there was 2 little furballs, a female and male GSD/Norweign Elk Hound Mix. We were so excited! Sir Duke was going to be our baby and Lady Mae was going to be our Aunt's. Dukie was the most amazing dog! He was beautiful and scary too. He was the biggest baby when he was with the family, but a lion when he was protecting the house. We had Duke for 14 years. He died protecting our family from a home invasion. The intruders beat the heck out of him, but they did not get into the house. The police caught the intruders as they followed the blood since Duke bite them a few times. Dukie died in my fathers arms and I could have sworn he had a smile on his face.







(the robbers had guns, knives, and rope with them) Dukie was the reason I now have a GSD.

Also, across the street from my house was a GSD K-9 dog and his Officer. Vaughn was a beautiful black and tan pure GSD. So SMART!! When he had his vest on he was "working" but the minute the vest came off, he would run outside to play with us kids! He loved to play kick ball and stickball. We always could depend on him to fetch the ball for us. Between him and Dukie our street was the street all the kids hung out and all the parents knew they were safe. The only break in on our street in 14 years was the one that killed Dukie and that was not a successful one for the bad guys. 

When I got married, my husband and I had a Golden Retriever named April Showers and a Rottie named Merci. They were great dogs but I still wanted a GSD. I always told my hubby I wanted one but he was not familiar with the breed. When April and Merci passed, he bought another Golden (Angel). I really really wanted a GSD! 2 years ago my hubby surprised me on Superbowl Sunday with my GSD Shadow!! I finally got my GSD!! 

Now I need about 4 more GSD's, unlimited funds, and huge backyard and I will be tickled!!


----------



## diver101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I got involved as a Child my Grand father breed GSD's in Germany.
So I have always been around the breed.
I love there intelligence there willingness to learn and work with you and there intuition.
I can't think of another breed that is this versatile to have it do so many different tasks.


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

New on the boards here. My first dog I remember having was a German Shepherd/Samoyed mix. She looked like a wolf and her name was Cookie. She was our family dog for 13 years. She was so well-behaved and smart. I've always wanted another GSD and I finally got one a month and a half ago after being without a dog for 9 years. His name is Rhett and he's a 16 month old purebred I rescued from an animal shelter the day he was dropped off. I'm hooked for life on GSDs!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

The first Shepherd I had actually claimed me......he showed up on my doorstep one day.........that was 25 years ago and I have been hooked ever since....


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

I got involved when my ex-boyfriend and I visited Michael, a friend of his (now my husband) and I heard Condor bark. I asked to see the puppy and Michael brought him in laughing because he was 90 pounds. My ex-boyfriend climbed over the back of the couch and I preceeded to get kisses from Condor. I married Michael to get to see Condor more often (LOL). Condor was police trained but was so stubborn that he failed the last command test and was scheduled to be destroyed. Michael's father adopted him in 1985 and Condor died of a brain anurysm in 1997. Michael and I vowed that one day we would have another shepherd due to their personality, affection and intelligence and now we have a 6 week old one they way in April and we are sooooo excited.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlmy step-dad had a service station/towing business. He had two GSD's White "Misty" and Black & Tan "Stomper". They were very intimidating and loyal to Stan as he was very good to them. One time a guy(drunk) was using the pay phone after closing outside the station and started harassing the dogs inside. Stomper crashed thru the glass window and chased him. My first dog when I moved on my own was a black GSD/x we named him Stomper in honor of Stan's. RIP Stomper, Stomper & Misty


I found a couple of pics of Stan's Stomper -1978, he was poisoned shortly after these pictures were taken RIP


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

To hear my parents tell the story, I was raised by one. My mom & dad were married in Germany and lived in Germany and Holland as newlyweds. While there they got our first GSD, Laika; their 2nd "girl" came along shortly thereafter when my older sister was born. Imagine touring Europe with an infant and a GSD and two adults all in a Citroen 2CV! 

When they moved back to the states, Laika came too as the cabin-mate of one of the crew members on the Rotterdam. Laika moved with them from Holland to Germany, to PA, to Chicago (where I was born) and then to Florida. My mom still tells the story of looking out the kitchen window to see toddler-age me drinking out of the water bowl with Laika's puppies.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

My married friends Laurie and Mike had two GSDs, Thor and Lady Jane. Thor died from Cancer in 2002, Mike (a firefighter) died in 2003 at the age of 40, Laurie died in a housefire in 2006 at the age of 40. She saved Lady Jane. A week later Lady Jane came to live with us. She is the most wonderful dog. We take her to the cemetary to visit her mom and dad often.


----------



## xano123 (Mar 24, 2008)

Our new GSD (male, 3.5 yo) is coming home in two months. I've been reading the topics strings on this forum for a week now just to learn what I can learn before he gets here..and (essh..I'm embarassed to admit) some of the topics had me a little nervous ...am I active enough? am I home enough? will I be attentive enough? will I provide enough structure? and I remind myself "yes, yes and yes!" All of the info has been so great and informative but this topic has been an extra fun and WONDERFUL reminder of what's to come when we get our guy!!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

My mom has an older lab mix who she thinks is lab/gsd and she wanted to get another big dog now so after the mix goes she will still have a large dog. Anyways, she really wanted a sable gsd from german lines, a then-coworker of mine was giving away a flunk out from the k9 breeding/training program she works with. The dog was a black sable from german lines, how convenient! My parents drove from VA to FL to get her and she ended up bonding with me overnight so needless to say they went home empty handed and I am totally in love with this breed now.


----------



## Josette's Raiser (Dec 30, 2007)

Josette is my first GSD. I wanted to raise her for Guiding Eyes because eventually I want to work there and realized I didn't know enough about the breed to be comfortable training one. I asked and got my beautiful girl last August. I have totally fallen for the breed!


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

I've had several breeds and have long admired GSD. I stayed away because of prices for good ones and the so often repeated long list of health problems they have. 

I found a black GSD who needed a home near the TN/KY border...and last year on a ******* list someone posted having two 3-4 month old GSD female pups he had to find a home for - he didn't want to take them to the shelter but had to focus the food to his other dogs. Their sire is supposed to be a K9 with paperwork issues so they weren't registered. 

Well I'm a sap. I drove to KY to pick them up; had found a home for one in TN so dropped one off in Nashville on the way home and brought Bella home. I'd posted a few times on here questioning my decision as she except for food really couldn't care less. 

The black got the door open the next morning and bolted - spent weeks trying to catch her then she was seen a couple times just north but I never have seen her again.







Bella was standoffish for a long time as well. She had a bout with mange last summer but has otherwise been healthy

Eventually Bella started seeking contact and now is a totally different dog. I don't forsee ever giving her up for any reason.


----------



## chris37 (Apr 25, 2007)

When I was 16 our neighbor had a litter of gsd's. I took my babysitting money and paid $50 (w/out parents permission!) for my Abigail (no papers but at 16 did I care?) When I brought her home my Dad said "NO WAY it's me or the dog" Being a typical teenager I said "SEE YA DAd!" (isn't that awful! we laugh about it now then...not so much) Dad wouldn't acknowledge Abby's existence for 6mos. then fell in love with her and when it came time to say goodbye to her 13 years later he went with me and cried just as much as I did as we held her. Since then I have never considered another breed and luckily met and married a man with the same opnion.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 4, 2007)

I wanted a dog since I could talk. My parents never wanted one, so I had to wait until I moved out. 2 months after I married my husband, we adopted Ivan, (2yr. old now) and he changed my life!

I fell in love with the breed at a house party a few years ago. Someone brought their GSD and he just wandered around; friendly but not annoying, never ran away and was just the coolest dog ever. Not to mention how beautiful they are. 

I feel happier and safer with my big baby!


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I got my first GSD 14 years ago because my husband worked 2nd shift and was worried about me and my daughter being home alone at night. We both knew we wanted a shepherd because we loved the look of them, how protective of family they are, easy to train, etc....Here is a picture of my first GSD at training


----------



## lynnkeiser (Dec 15, 2006)

When my son was turning four, all he could talk about was wanting a dog for his birthday. So, my husbanad and I got our first dog; and Old English Sheepdog puppy! Brandy was a wonderful dog for our children growing up. When she was 10, I was concerned about her advancing age and decided to get a second dog. That was Maggie, another OES. Brandy lived until she was 14 and withing 6 months of her death we lost Maggie when she got away and was hit by a car. I was devastated and felt so guilty. My husband got me our third OES, Chloe, shortly afterward. Our son was now 18 and graduating high school. He wanted a dog of his own and insisted it was going to be something more mach than an OES! He brought home Kali, our first German shepherd. Kali and Chloe became best friends. Both being from the herding group they played the same. Our son went away to college and left Kali at home. She became my dog and when she died of a lung tumor at 10, my heart was broken. Three months later, we brought home Greta, our current German shepherd, who is now two. 

While I still like to see an OES, I will never have another. The grooming is endless and their intelligence is just not the same as the shepherd. The shepherd's devotion, intelligence, and alertness has won over both my husband and I. We are just sorry we didn't find them sooner. Greta is like our child in the empty nest!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Owning my first GSD was completely impulsive...I've always wanted one, but have owned Dalmations and a lab mix. A co-worker came in and said his dog had puppies...I asked what kind, he said German Shepherd and I said I would take one...6 weeks later he said, the pups are ready..just mentioned he had a solid black and I said "I'll take it"...yes, it was stupid and impulsive and I just couldn't be happier. He is 10 weeks old and already the light of my life. 

And thank God for this forum....I have learned so much and applied so many training ideas and things are working out beautifully.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I have always loved this breed!









I have a picture of me as a toddler sitting next to a GSD that lived near my grandmother. I visited him every week!









When I was on my own and decided to get a dog, I knew that I wanted a GSD. But I wanted to adopt one not buy one ( didn't know about rescue yet.) I just kept checking at a local shelter, and one day the most beautiful bi colored GSD was there! He had just come in. I had only seen _black and tans_ up to that point.







I fell in love with him and he with me.







He was my first GSD and my buddy. (_He died too young and I still miss him._







) The same shelter is where I also found Mag ( _B & T_) who had been dumped by her owner.









And then I found out about rescue! And Romeo (_sable_) was my first rescue GSD!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

My parents chose english cocker spaniels as our family dogs - a black then a blue roan. They were great dogs and I loved them but after watching "The littlest hobo" and "Rin Tin Tin", the appearance, loyalty and intelligence displayed (even if it was a trained response, ie an "act") made me long for such a dog.

My first self-owned dog was a GSD/Border Collie mix who was more GSD than BC, but a slightly smaller black version with a white spot on the chest - the other litter mates I saw were the traditionally recognised black and tan ... she lived until nearly 17yo which was a very large part of my formative and early adult life and I made many decisions with her interests foremost - I do not regret any of those decisions. I admit I chose her for the colour - because I do prefer black dogs even though I do realise it is the least important quality. Yet again, now I have a black GSD. 

I sometimes doubt whether I am the best owner for a GSD as I know some of the mistakes I could make while owning this breed may reflect badly on this breed's reputation and I do not want that. However, I will do everything I can to avoid that being the case.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

law enforcement, k9 officer


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

A little over a year ago i lived in CO and was working at my second doggy daycare/boarding kennel. I was living with my now ex bf and his family and it was a really bad relationship and a bad time in my life. Anyway i wanted a dog i didnt really have friends all my friends lived in NY. So after months of begging i finally got them to agree to let me adopt a dog but the stipulations were no large dogs no puppies and no PB ( they picked a beagle and husky both PB from a puppy mill so they thought all PB were bad ). So the very next day i went to my first stop the Boulder Humane Society and there i saw "Lucy" who had come from NM surrendered due to "health reasons". Your supposed to take the card from the kennel of the dog you are interested in so i looked and looked but she didnt have a card i asked the front desk lady and she said they were still evaluating some issues. So i looked at another dog a 7 yr old lab mix and was kind of interested but decided just to leave. RIGHT as i was leaving the lady called me over and said she found the card for Lucy and i could meet her outside to get to know her and walk her. When i saw her i just knew she was so so submissive and when i bent down to pet her she rolled on her back and peed all over herself. So long story short i have now had Ary for a year and she is a totally different dog with lots of love and work she has become my soulmate and i cant imagine life without her.


----------



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

The story starts with my wife, I was a cat person before I lived with her.

My wife always loved dogs. She worked for a working malinois breeder when she lived in Florida (the first time). She got her first malinois though them.

This dog ended up being more than she can handle and she went though several trainers until she found an excellent one in Freehold NJ (she moved back) and became very good friends with him. My wife loved her mals but he always (mostly jokingly) told her to get "a real dog, get a GSD".







After we lost that mal (epilepsy) we adopted two more and life has been great with them. She finally decided to get a GSD (almost gave her friend a heart attack). She told him to look for her during his next trip to Europe (he does this twice a year). She told him our budget and said she wanted "nothing short of exceptional".

6 months later we had Kiri and we haven't looked back.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't have a gsd yet, but until last year I worked as a seasonal wilderness adventure guide. A fellow worker at the camp was Bonnie a female gsd. When I first started working there I had no dog as I had recently moved out of my moms place and our family dog stayed with her. I was kind of sad to be without dog but then I met bonnie. 

She was typical aloof gsd with me at first but I got to be really good friends with her person and then she warmed up to me. She was a herder for sure and after I got to be friends with her she would run across the wilderness area (like 5 miles) from her persons outpost to my outpost once a day just to get some treats and a pet or two from me. 

The next summer I returned after I had adopted my dog midnight. Bonnie remembered me the first day she was back and took a liking to midnight, even though he was the only dog there that challenged her position amongst the dogs. That summer and the three after it she would check on us once a day, right after lunch time. A five mile one way trip from her persons outpost. she arrived at about 1:15 every afternoon. When we were in base camp instead of our post she'd find us there too. 

Bonnie was discriminating in who she was friends with and she didn't make the journey to "check on" any other staff members. She made it a point to come once a night too and she even killed a raccoon behind my tent one night as me and midnight slept. I woke up and she was sitting behind my tent tail wagging, dead raccoon next to her, looking at me like she knew she had earned a treat. 

I would always talk to her person about gsd (he and his family had them for many many years) and after five summers with Bonnie as my buddy I decided that was the dog for me and midnight. Its been over a year since my last summer working as a guide, and sadly Bonnie passed away this fall, but I'll always remember her and my GSD pup, when I get her, will carry on her good name and be known as Bonnie II.


----------



## rapidvalley (Jul 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: khurleyHow did you get involved in GSDs?


*My family had german shepherd {farm dogs} growing up and I feel in love with them.*



> Quote:When and why did you get your first GSD?


*We have owned german shepherds for what seems like forever. Farm dogs growing up that were suppose to help herd the stock but without training what do you expect so they just ran all over the property.
When I moved out on my own I adopted a senior german shepherd from a rescue! I was sure there was more to this breed then running wild on a farm.*



> Quote:What about the breed attracted you?


*The police dog! Sorry but my first name for the german shepherd was police dog. As I got to know my mentors dogs recently I learned there is so much more.*


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

When I was 18 (25 years ago) a GSD showed up on my doorstep.....I fed him and tried to find his owner but he became my best friend from that moment on.... I lost my heart to GSD's right then and there. Champ was my first but I will never forget him. I am currently on my 3rd and the first I have raised from a puppy. there is no other breed for me.


----------



## Kaisergsd (Jul 9, 2008)

Growing up we all ways had dogs. 
My Mom showed Lhaso apsos for several years before me. 
and she had a Black GSD Satan while she was going to school for protection. Also my aunt was blind and had several GSD service dogs. I was always around them but never really had a love affair with them. 
We had a springer spaniel that was amazing. My parents put him in the run with his collar on and he tried to jump over and hung himself...He was only 4 or 5 if I remember correctly. 
After Barney died we got a Golden Retriever pup, Taffy. She was awesome and super hyper.. Then we got a Miniature Schnauzer pup. During this time I also showed Dachshund as a Junior handler when I was in junior high. I always loved dogs. 
Years after I left home I only had a cat. My husband was a cat person and didnt want a dog. 
Now I am a stay at home mom with a 4 year old and 2 year old and I have been working on my husband for a year about getting a Dog. He is German and wanted nothing but a German shepherd Dog. I agreed. I did lots of research and we brought home Kaiser a month ago. He is amazing. I am sure I will never own another breed again!!


----------



## car2ie (Jul 16, 2008)

My first was Loki a cross of probably Dutch and German Shepard and nobody told him he was a shepard. He was picked out by an old roomate at the Humane SocietyA(the dog lasted ten and a half years longer than the roomate) and was the worst puppy in the world...absolutely the worst. He had separation anxiety so bad that I'd take him into the bathroom with me when I took a shower.
I knew nothing about shepards until I got Loki.

He was the worst puppy and a great dog.

When he died last year, I couldn't stand the house so quiet. and knew that I wouldn't have the "same type of dog" as Loki was so unique personalitywise. I was one of those I can't wait...I need a dog, so after an interesting adventure at the shelter, I compromised and got one from a breeder and spayed her.
I knew that a female puppy that wasn't abused (like Loki was) was going to be a challenge but that's why we named her Alice from the Honeymooners.
She's been a great puppy, once we've gotten past that "I want to make all the decisions" She is weird though, she'll walk right past jackhammers, wet saws, etc. but god forbid the vacuum or the ironing board comes out....but *shrugs* I guess she's just not the domestic goddess that I am.
(that last part was pure irony as maybe she's picking up my distaste for ironing)


I'm stuck on the breed for their sensitivity and intelligence...It's like having an idiot savant crossed with a wookie. At least mine is, she's quite the drama queen and very sharp...sometimes that makes the training more interesting.


----------



## RachelLovesJack (Jul 13, 2008)

My parents are not big 'dog' people. When I was a kid, everyday I asked for a dog. Id always get the response "When you are an adult, you can have as many dogs as you want." I kept them to that promise









So right when I turned 18 I really wanted a GSD but I was about to go into college and I knew I wouldnt have the time to train one so I decided to get a smaller dog (my chihuahua). 2 Years later I got a second chihuahua as a buddy for my Pri but she died due to medical complications when she was 10 wks old . I ended up finding my beagle. 

After graduating college and moving in with my fiancee I decided I had enough time/money/energy to put towards a big dog. We started looking around. I really wanted a GSD and my fiancee really wanted a Husky. On a whim we walked into our local shelter to look around. We saw lots of cute GSD/Husky Mix pups but I really wanted a lil older dog. Im not a fan of the chewing stage (my beagle was horrible, destroyed lots of DVDs and a cellphone) we didnt see any dogs that caught our eyes...and then in the last kennel I locked eyes with my Jack. I quickly stuck my hand out and he came up and licked me calmly. He had just gotten his butt kicked by his kennel mate (an overly excited cattledog mix) and he was the saddest looking pup. 

We took him out and played with him and all he wanted to do was cuddle and be petted. I knew we were meant for eachother. My fiancee fell in love with him too. We got everything together and brought him home that evening. Now he is recovering from bacterial pneumonia and is fitting in perfectly.









I love the GSD personality, goofy yet the smartest dog youll ever see. They also have this aura of respect that they carry with them. While Jack is a mix, he carries a lot of the GSD qualities that I love.


----------



## JDAM (Aug 9, 2008)

I had an Irish Setter as my childhood dog. I have always been an animal lover. I have always owned cats. I met a man who had 2 dogs, one was a white GSD. I married the man. I always tell him that I fell in love with the dogs first! We had kids and then wanted a dog once the kids were a little older. We found a GSD rescue group and got a puppy from them. We are serious GSD lovers and I can't imagine not having one.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I grew up with my father's hunting dog (English Setter) and two of the meanest cats on the face of the earth...honestly, they were the cutest little devil spawn...

Fast forward to 1993, I'd bought my first house and wanted to get a dog. My bro had 9mo. old husky and I knew while she was a great dog, that wasn't the breed for me. Living alone, jogging at night..etc, I figured a gsd would be a good choice for me. I saw an ad in the Washington Post for a litter of gsds and thought I'd go check them out. I called the breeder and asked if he had a large male...to which he said he had a VERY large (23lb) 10 week old male that no one seemed to want. Make a long story short, Dakota practically ran out of the kennel TO me and knocked me on my arse. Love at first sight and the beginning of a nearly 14 year relationship for us. It was during those 14 years I learned to appreciate how wicked smart, loyal to a fault and what a truly amazing breed a GSD is. I knew that there would never be another breed of dog for me. 

As an aside, Dakota was never keen on strange men and never "took" to any of the guys I ever dated. When I met my current bf, I told him it didn't matter if my family like him, it was my dog who had to like him for the relationship to continue! The first day they met, I knew I had a keeper. Dakota liked him from the minute he met Tim.

The BF grew up and owned goldens all his life and thinks they are the best breed to own...Dakota and now my current gsd, Phoenix, have made him re-evaluate his thinking...


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

I first really got involved with GSDs when I started volunteering at my local shelter. When I first started I fell in love with a GSD/Malinois mix named Mari. After that I was just amazed with the breeds, GSDs in particular. Shortly after Mari we got in a purebred GSD Talon and that's when it all started! I fell head over heels and from then on I've become the shelter's #1 GSD fan! I don't have a GSD and never have but, I will be rescuing one in apporoximately 2 years. I cannot wait! I have names picked out and everything!







Until then I live out my GSD ambitions through the Shepherds that come through my shelter. What makes them appealing to me is well...EVERYTHING!







Especially their eyes for some reason, many dogs have brown/sometimes gold eyes but, for some reason a GSD's stand out to me. They show so much intelligence and loyalty it's amazing! I just love the breed but, then again what isn't there to love about a German Shepherd Dog???


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

When my Grandmothers dog passed, my family and I went to pick her out a dog from a local shelter, we ended up getting a shepherd mix we later found out was Mallios mix, She lived with my grandma for many years i would always come to visit her. She was Extremely fear full of everything and always paceing around and barking with alot of energy to wear off, many issues. A bit too much for my grandma to be able to exercise her so i would come walk her/run her. It was not the best pair my grandmother had a very hard time with her. My grandmother got hurt and was no longer able to take care of herself so both she and her dog Libby moved in with my family. Libby was still very problematic thunder-phobic terrified of men, would run if a piece of paper fell off the table ect.... I started to exercise her daily A year or so after she moved in with my family i was ready to move out of the house and on my own, Libby drove my mom nuts and she said she would help me get on my feet if i took that dog out of her house and to live with me, plus she wanted me to have some sort of protection being a young girl living on my own. Libby moved in with me and I began to get extremely interested in positive reinforcement training, Wow dose that training work!!! we would go out and exercise socialize daily, and we started all sorts of obedience training The change in that dog was Amazing, She has really changed from a fearful overly nervous dog to a pretty confident stable dog, she has overcome many of her problems she still has a few issues with loud nosies tho. We have grown such a bond and she just has amazed me on how an old dog can learn new tricks, and has done wonders for me teaching me how i can be a great dog mom. My finance, Loved the GSD breed his grandfather used to be a breeder back in the 70's, and he has a strong connection to the breed as well, we deiced since Libby we now so well trained we would rescue a GSD puppy and raise it kinda see what kind of parents we might be some day and our pup Dexter is also amazing, we might just make it as real parents someday. i just have fallen in love with Shepherds, They can give so much back, and I know i will never live without at least one GSD in my life ever again!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

My Dad brought Daisy home when I was a little girl (maybe 4 or 5), the free puppy under the coat thing. She was like my sibling. 









They are very human and smart, you are never alone when you have a GSD.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree 100% with Daisy1986, I love my GSD's to death. I first got involved with Riddick when he was 7 weeks old. Hubby and I decided it was time to get a dog that if we got a pup then our cat would be ok with it, I wanted a Doberman at first, I have always loved them, then Riddick fell in our lap. An 8 week old pup, he was a fat thing in the corner all by himself all the litter mates were on the opposite end we knew he was the one, and he has been the love of our lives ever since.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Quote:How did you get involved in GSDs?


Cookie started it.







I started reading about the breed after I got her and well, the GSD is now one of my very favorite breeds.



> Quote:When and why did you get your first GSD?


I had Cookie before I got into GSDs.



> Quote:<i>What about the breed attracted you?


I'm not sure...their loyalty I guess. I liked them because of Cookie at first, and I want to always have at least one GSD at every point in my life now.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: khurleyHow did you get involved in GSDs?


It wasn't my choice. My grandmother had two before I was born. One of them decided I was 'his' and protected me accordingly. I have no conscious memory of Rex, but there are plenty of pictures to prove it.



> Quote:When and why did you get your first GSD?


When - Eich was born 3/4/2001 and came home on 4/23/01.
Why - The litter was reserved for FEMA, but only 4 of the 7 males 'passed' screening. My wife worked with the breeder's husband, and Eich literally chose me; he followed me around the yard and did a sit/stay/come at 7-weeks. 



> Quote:What about the breed attracted you?


I guess I see alot of myself in the breed - strength, loyalty, and intelligence







Seriously, I think it goes back to my first experience with a dog (see top). My family always had Labs. I would have nothing but a GSD.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm gonna be long winded here. My Grandfather was a Sheriff of a small town and always, always had GSD's around. He passed away when I was four and all I can remember about him really well is that me and him would always take Rex his biscuits. My parents got a collie/shepherd mix because my dad travelled out of town for business. My sister and I were young. I was about a month old and my sister was two. The pup they got was terrified of thunder, and noises. Great protection dog! LOL! He had to be put to sleep when I was 15. He was 15 also. I started working in a vet's office at 18 and adopted my dearly departed Trooper whom was a Police Dog that had been run over by his partners car! What a great partner. He was almost 3 yrs old. I got Ruby when Trooper turned 8 to try to bring his energy level up some. It worked great but he had to be put down with bad hips and arthritis at almost 11 due to the car running him over and he had been shot with buckshot as a small pup and the buckshot was still in him and moving closer to the spine. Ruby was 5 when Trooper passed. I almost immediately got Bear as a pup from a freaking back yard breeder. I couldn't stand not having Trooper around. Riley for some reason I got on a whim from an okay breeder 2 years ago. Ruby was 9 and Bear was 3. I am now looking at getting a Dogue De Bordeaux pup to join us. I just need a break from all of the long hair. I will go back to GSD's in a few years and will probably foster them after my kids are grown.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

We've had German Shepherds in our family for like 50 year or better , my great grandparents had GSD's , my grandparents had GSD's , my parents had GSD's and now we have GSD's , both my sister and myself learned to walk by grabing ahold of the side of one of our GSD's.

We've never breed or showed them , they've just simply been a member of the family for much longer then I can remember.


----------



## Shadow&Bubba (Sep 29, 2008)

My first dog i can remember was named Heidi and she was a beautiful black and tan GSD. She would follow me everywhere from what my parents have told me. She would sleep in bed with me and nip at my butt to get me to hurry up when my mom would call my name and i wouldn't come fast enough. lol She was turned over to a awesome place called Camp Elowi to be the mascot of the Camp Fire Boys & Girls. I saw her every weekend and all summer long until i had to move to Wisconsin because my dad got a new job up there. By the time i made it back down to where I was from *dallas* she had died.









Fast forward 20+ years and i finally have my own house and have the oppurtunity to own my favorite dog breed again. Now i have 2 awesome puppies both 14 weeks old and male, black and tan. I have seen this breed dog do amazing things during my deployments to Iraq. I hope to get one of them SAR trained and the other one I think would make a good Service, Therapy type dog he is very mellow for now. Even if neither one of them go on to do these things i know i'll always have someone to come home too that will just be happy to see me even when my wife is at work.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I have never had a dog before but have begged and begged for one ever since I could talk. Yes, I jumped over the pony/horse stage straight into the dog stage. I have no idea why I loved them so much even at a young age, because as a kid, I often approached dogs on the street or when they were eating (this was in Asia) and they bit me. I've actually been bit so many times I have no idea how I could still love dogs.

But I think my mom finally got really really tired of watching me get "that look" every time a dog passes by, and told me it was my dad's decision. My dad, naturally, said yes, but that meant no more random shopping sprees for me, and no new car. I am SO SO happy! 

I've been doing tons and tons of research and bugging everyone with endless questions  and I cannot wait to get a dog!!!

My dog of choice had always been the German Shepherd, while my mom loves small dogs she can dress up, like a maltese, poodle, or pomeranian, and my dad prefers huskies. But nope, I wanted a GSD. They are beautiful, intelligent, loyal, and offer unconditional love. Oh, it's going to be a handful, I know that for sure, but it's 100% worth it.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

Apparently, on the day I was born my grandma told my Mom, congratulations, you have just named your first daughter after your first dog, a white GS! Mom didn't remember the name of the dog but knew she had always liked the name Penny. Then at five, I was bit by a large GS. You know the story, sleeping dog, curious 5 year old. I still have the scar on my leg. When hubby and I got together, we wanted a dog and there was no other choice for either of us. Smokey was our first female, we had to put her down because of pancreas disease. What a great dog she was. Then came Gretta, a mostly black, long coat. She also was just great, but developed bone cancer at six years old. Another painful goodbye, I swore I couldn't do it again, but the past June my husband asked, if you were to get another pup, what would it be? No question it was GSD! Tucker (a male this time) came to be a part of our family at the end of July. I took two weeks vacation when we brought him home just to get him used to us. Other people go on tropical trips, I spend time at home with a new puppy.


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

<span style="color: #000099">Well, my home was robbed about 8 months ago. We put in an alarm system but the insurance company suggested we get a dog as well due to extreme rural area. My hubby wanted a GSD and thinking back to my first dog (also GSD) we went for it. 
Although Jessie doesn't have the temperament to be a protection dog she is the greatest dog I have ever had. She has paused that biological clock for now. I never want children now only a GSD to spoil. My hubby thinks I'm nuts now and so do all my friends because I talk about her so much but what the ****.</span>


----------



## BelladeLuz (Aug 2, 2008)

My parents had a german import when I was born and he adopted me as soon as they brought me home. As I grew up we had a long haired male that was my joy. After he passed my Dad got into hunting dogs and schnauzers. I waited years after marriage and college and then when we owned a home, I bought my first GSD. I loved my girl, but she was badly bred, and had lots of problems, temperment wise and physically. We worked through most of her problems with obedience classes, socialization and good vet care. I loved her dearly and she was a great dog and a good learning experience. Bella is a rescue which is now for me the best way to go for what I am looking for in a dog.


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

I got my first GSD when I was 12, we always had mutts that we picked up off the street and my very first dog Panther died(small lab mix.. RIP Panther) For some reason the GSD appealed to me, I think because I loved watching them in action doing police work, so I looked in the newspaper for one. I caught my dad by surprise when I told him I called one of the ads in the newspaper and it's time to go pick up the pup!

My favorites are the American show lines. I know a lot of people dislike them and bash them about their inability to work but they are also a large part of what attracted me to the breed... Beauty and brains.. I love GSDs


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

My grown son wanted a GSD puppy. He is a police officer and works alot. Being a good Mom I started looking for him a pup.

Well I found a pup. LOL Ranger came to my house to live. I love my son but, he is just going to have to find his own dog. This one is mine.

I am a newbie with this breed, but so far so good.


----------



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

These are really great stories guys - I love coming in here and reading how close everyone is to their GSDs, it's very touching


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

I had always wanted a GSD, well at least since I was 12. My dad said no way and mom said they were dangerous. Our neighbors down the road had one so I was content to go over there and train/walk/play with him. When I was 17, he passed and I decided to put my foot down. I sat and wrote a list of reasons my dad should let me get a dog. It was pretty evil actually because I wrote it in a way that if he still said no, he would look like the biggest jerk in the world. So he said yes and 1 week later I had 10wk old Kiesha. I did a lot of training with her one on one with a trainer from Canada. She is the most well behaved and amazing dog anyone could ever have. I bred her 2yrs ago and she produced fabulous pups. 1 is a herding dog, 1 is titled in sport protection, and 1 does SAR. It was really hard on her to have the puppies, and I decided that it wasn't fair to keep breeding her. Now I have Zonya (Dutch Shepherd) and I may pursue breeding her because of her fantastic work and lineage.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I became awe-stricken by the breed from seeing them on television and in movies when I was very young. We had shelties and Border Collies growing up but there was just something about GSDs that drew and locked me in. Every single day my dad would ask me "So, is your life going ok?" and I would say "No! I want a German Shepherd."

One day he came home with a big cardboard box in his passenger seat. He told me to look inside and of course I was like a kid in a candy shop because I knew what was in there. Chief was my very first German Shepherd. He was a puppy that was probably about 6 or so weeks old. My dad's native american friend found him on the side of the road and said we had to keep the name Chief.

We only had Chief for about 2 weeks before he started to succumb to some serious disease. We tried to keep him alive at the vet but he ended up dying there. I never got another GSD again after that. We went through a stray golden retriever that wandered up to our house, and another Border Collie that is the family dog now.

Now at 22, I finally have my own GSD again(as of Halloween!). Another Chief, a rescue..my 4th GSD foster and a failed one, and this one will have a good chance at a new life with me and my huskies


----------



## bbsgarage (Oct 27, 2008)

We got involved with the 4H and Seeing Eye.
Our first dog from them was a GSD and boy was it tough giving her back. But much to our surprise, barely 2 weeks after she went back, they called and told us she was not going to make it through the program and do we want to adopt her back.
Well before they finished the sentence we said yes, and Karma is now all ours. We now have a yellow lab from the seeing eye and we shall see what happens with her.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Ever since I was a little girl back in Singapore, I always wanted a dog. I had many other companions growing up, mostly birds. When we bought a large house with a big yard, my father finally said 'Yes'. 

I wanted a border collie, but he insisted on an Alsatian (GSD) and happily listed all the wonderful qualities of the breed. And since he holds the wallet, it was a no-choice.









And Sarah turned out to be the BEST dog ever. The very BEST. I was 12 when she came home, and we were best friends. She was my dog, and I loved her. We grew up together, and she helped me through my challenging teenage years. She had a deep kind soul, and she was fiercely protective of my brother and I ... and became a nanny when my little sister came along.

I came to America for college, and was heart-broken to leave her. She did not understand the meaning of absence. I flew home to visit every couple of years, and it was always a joyful reunion. But she suffered every time I left.

When she was around 10, I wanted to ship her here. My parents said she was too old to deal with the change. I missed her every day I was away from her. I went back to see her the year before she passed, and I knew it would be the last time we were together. She crossed over before her 13th year, and I was able to say goodbye long-distance over the phone. 

It gave me some comfort, to share our private farewell and let her know it was OK and I understood. My mother said it was the first time since Sarah fell ill that she showed any emotion. 

I have been wanting a German Shepherd since my college years, to share that companionship and love. It was never quite the right time, but I always held out for that day. 

And now 8 years later, after waiting and waiting, I finally welcomed home my Janka. She came home in Dec 2007. I was initially going to name her Sierra, in honour of Sarah's memory, but ... Janka fits my little tyke just fine. 










I will never ever ever own another breed of dog. I can't. I love GSDs too much, and I have Sarah to thank for that.

~ Rei


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My husband grew up with a GSD, he absolutely loved this dog. I never had a GSD before i met him and never thought about getting one, i was thought they were beautiful dogs though. After we married and bought our own home we got 2 GSD. At 6 months of age we had to put one of our dogs down.

2 years later we decided we were ready for another dog, and of course being in love with the GSD, thats what we got. I dont think i will have any other breed of dog, its just not the same.


----------



## cshirley (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a Shepherd growing up. Awesome dog. I had been wanting to get a big dog again and when I went and saw the movie "I am Legend" last year, I knew that I wanted another shepherd.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

my dad introduced me to them-right from the start. right when i came home from the hospital! and ever since i've loved them. but my love for german shepherds was'nt extremly strong-until now. when i got wini. i always liked golden retrivers, so i thought i would have both. but now i'm all german shepherd! there so apart of my life because i never technically had my very own german shepherd. it was like "the family dog" but i got wini in july and lets just say i know what true love feels like now! she is so amazing. when i am at the store or somewhere i always think about her. she is my baby!


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I got involved because the last movie of will smith “I am Legend” because he have a GSD and I want to be just like him and look that cool.

Just kidding, I always wanted a GSD, since I was a child and I saw “Rin tin tin” on TV and the parents of my Stepfather used to have all the time huge GSD and they were the most obedient and dependable dogs, they had many but always had the male and female and always call them Lobo and Loba (Male and female for Wolf) don’t really know why.

I had some other breeds, Puddle, Alaskan malamute, Husky, Collie, and of course many mixes in between, my last was a mix of a mix, kind of cocker with puddle, the loveliest girl in the entire world.

When she passes away I decide to not have any other dog in my entire life again, I was looking for other stuff and I found my Savannah on the internet, she seems so pretty, look what a face, and oh well it was not too complicated, less than two days later she was at my apartment and we are happy together thanks to all of you.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Have had them for over 35 years now.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My first shepherd was one that was 1.5 years old when I was born.He was my guardian and protector for the first fifteen years of my life. From then on they were always in my life. If my immediate family didn't have one, a member of my extended family had a GSD mix. We have had the black and silver, all black, black and tan, and sable colors. My new pup will be black and red. All had different personalities and i can't picture myself with any other breed- I have tried. They are such loyal, dependable and intelligent dogs who you know would put there life on the line for you without hesitating.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I grew up with a German Shepherd and had always wanted another. When it was time for my own dog, there were articles in the local paper about layoffs and how people were turning in their dogs to shelters because they could not longer afford them. I guess like is happening again now......

I ended up with 2 male black labs in the next couple of years. One of them was not the best "brother" so I could not introduce another until he had passed away. Unfortunately that occured way too soon and after 1 month, I began researching breeders. One site had a link to a rescue. I did some research on them and filled out an application. After about a week which included all the necessary "checks" - I was approved.

I traveled to the west side of the state where they had very kindly gathered about 8 shepherds for me, BF and my remaining (Bosley) lab to meet. This is where I met my "heart" dog Lexi........she was and still is amazing. I could not imagine my life without her. 

Personally, I don't think I will ever get a puppy, of any breed. I'm hooked on the rescues. Yes, I know they are still work - case in point.....Tripper.....while I love him dearly, he is a strong, stubborn headed GSD that I have to stay on top of. But, as with Lexi, I can't imagine life without.

BTW - great topic!!!


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I remember being in 3rd grade and my mom picked me up from a friends birthday party and said 'Trevor there is something at the house I think you'll be excited to see'. We pulled in the drive way and to my surprise there was a German Shepherd puppy patiently awaiting our arrival, one ear perked up and the other lazily hanging. I couldn't believe it was our dog as we never had a family pet and boy was I excited!! 

My dad was a volunteer for the County Search and Rescue and that was one reason they chose a GSD. We named him SAR and for many years he served as a tracking dog. More importantly he served as a best friend who provided strength and compassion when my parents were going through a divorce after I finished the 6th grade. He was an integral part of our family for my brothers and most importantly my mother... the two of them were inseparable. The love he had for my mom radiated whenever the two of them were together - or even apart - and the bond they shared was truly amazing. I remember my brothers and I pestering my mom and Sar would give us a warning bark as if to tell us to not play too rough with her!

Sar was 13 years old when he passed away a couple years ago and I was right by his side when he took his last breath. Watching him pass was the hardest thing I ever dealt with, and my mom who was away on business took it even harder. I knew that one day I would raise a Shepherd of my own and a month ago I picked up Sariah. She now eats out of Sar's bowl, drinks out of his dish and shares part of his name. The first time my mom met Sariah she was overwhelmed with both joy and sadness. We see little characteristics of Sar in Sariah everyday and know that his inspirational spirit lives vicariously through her. 

The GSD is an amazing breed and I can't imagine owning any other dog!


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I was 19 and moved in with a 28 year old guy. I was commuting to community college and decided I wanted to get a dog since I was out of my parent's house. We had always had dogs but they weren't "my" dogs. I searched the paper and found a litter of GSD's for sale, no papers, $100. So bf and I drive an hour to see them, one male left, beautiful pup, but they decided not to sell him as the 8 year old promised he would start helping with the puppy. They had the parents too. She tells me this AFTER we drive an hour and AFTER I am getting attached and definitely wanted him. She didn't even offer to give us gas money









The next weekend, I ended up getting another male GSD pup from a different breeder. THe weekend after that, the original lady calls and says they are going to sell the puppy after all. Too late, I said, I already got a different one. Too bad, physically anyway; he was a much better specimen than Captain the floppy eared, tan and black, too long, too tall GSD that is now five years old







However, now I wouldn't trade him for the world. 

I've always been extremely attracted to Malamutes and now have a 2.5 year old. However, I'm certain to go back to another GSD sometime in my life. I love how they bond with their human, and they're very smart.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

When I was a kid, we never were allowed to have a dog. My desire was always a German Shepherd. I even had a plastic model kit of one I put together and painted. I married my trophy wife (got it right the first time) who had grown up with large dogs. We got a puppy (shepherd mix) from the pound just prior to the birth of our first child. Emmie was a wonderful dog. When she passed on my wife got another pound pup, a lab/setter mix, a good dog, but did what she wanted and loved to get out and run, not good in a subdivision atmosphosphere. When she passed, I asked not to get a puppy. We had both long talked about shepherds and shepherd mixes so we decided to check out the rescue route. We were rewarded with the most wonderful dog in Clover. She was 1 1/2 years old when we got her and I could not imagine a better dog. We are currently fostering another shepherd with the eye towards keeping him if he passes the social test in a couple days. I cannot imagine having any other type of dog from here forward.


----------



## reynosa-k9s (Sep 1, 2008)

When I was about 1 and my brother 2, my mother worked as a dispatcher in the local Police Dept. Well, one night, as the story goes, 2 officers came in with a large GSD between them held with logging chains. They took and chained him in one of the holding cells. They explained that it was one of the Departments working K9's but it had "gone bad". My mother, being a GSD lover herself, asked if she could take the dog home. Well, some how or other she got the dog and brought him home. (This was a country town back in the '50's) He was named Brutus and he became the best friend and protector of my brother and me. I've been hooked on, and owned, GSD's ever since.









Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I was 8 or 9, I saw a kid walking a gorgeous German Shepherd and I started talking to him. I saw him several times and I found out he walked the dog (and another small dog) for a woman in the neighborhood who was blind. I went to her house with him one day and asked if I could walk the dogs too and she agreed, so I started walking Coco and Butzie. Before that I used to walk dogs for other people in the neighborhood as well. Coco was an awesome dog and I really loved him. A few years later a family moved in a block away with a German Shepherd (Charger) and a Rottie (Drover). I became friends with them and eventually started to walk their dogs as well. Charger was also a really cool dog, and when he was donated to a police department at 2 I thought he was even cooler! He ended up coming back to the family because of a minor health issue that kept him from becoming a police dog. I often walked those dogs and played with them until they moved away a few years later. At that point I really wanted a German Shepherd of my own and at 11/12 I researched the breed and a lot of breeders and got as much information as I could. I also started to stock up puppy supplies so I would be ready. My parents wouldn't allow me to get a dog because we already had a dog, Tansy a cockapoo/terrier mix... Oddly enough my mother told me that before they got Tansy they actually went to look at a German Shepherd to adopt but my mom thought he was too rambunctious for a house with young children (it was a young male with no training.) So they ended up bringing home Tansy who was part of an "oops" litter of a friend's dog. That was a year before I was born. When I was 15 Tansy passed away (she was nearly 16) and I was hoping to get a Shepherd soon... However the next year I found a Golden Retriever running loose outside my high school and when no owner was found I ended up keeping her. About 6 months later I found a terrier mix outside another school and I ended up with two non-German Shepherds for the next 10 years and so I did not get the GSD I had been dreaming about... Not to say I wasn't happy, Ginger and Pooch were awesome dogs and I would not have changed a thing except to have them around longer... Unfortunately I lost them both 3 months apart last August and October. Before that I was looking into getting a Shepherd but after losing them both it was very tough for me... 
Finally about a month ago after going back and forth for quite a while about whether or not I should get a puppy, I brought home a wonderful 4 year old German Shepherd... I do want to get a GSD puppy in the (hopefully near) future still.


----------



## frugalmel (Feb 4, 2009)

I grew up with dogs (a cockapoo, a black lab mix, and a chihuahua).When I was 15, I went to visit my brother and his wife and met Rexi, their GSD. I have to admit that Rexi intimidated me in the beginning. He was so much larger than any dog I had ever had before. He was a "frisbeeholic". My brother had gotten him in Germany. He was trained using German commands. Once I figured out that he wouldn't eat me, and was actually a really cool dog, we spent lots of time together.







Fast forward, a few years and I got a shepx I named Shiloh. Her littermate, Smokey was my nephew's dog. Smokey and Rexi had a litter of pups before they could get Smokey spayed. From that litter I got King (see av). He was an absolutely wonderful ambassador for GSD's even though he wasn't purebred. 

Between Rexi and King and other GSD's I have met along the way, I am a GSD lover for life. I love all dogs, but GSD's will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## lonewolf1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

I honestly had never really contemplated owning a GSD. But, a friend of ours started educating us about the breed last year. (Her dad is the world-famous Wayne Simanovich). She basically sold us on the protective nature of a GSD and their desire to please their owner. I had always had Jack Russells, so imagine my surprise at a dog that WANTS to please it's owner!!








Anyway, the protection aspect really grabbed my attention. My husband is currently in school, and when he graduates, he will most likely be working 2nd shift. We wanted a dog that would not only be a great companion & friend, but also a protector. So, we met Remy for the first time this weekend, we get to bring him home in about 4 weeks. We are so excited to begin this new chapter of our lives. Remy will not only be our friend & member of the family, but also a rewarding hobby for us as we attempt to train him & make him the best GSD possible.
By the way, I still have a Jack Russell.


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

It was a hot Sunday afternoon in August, the week after the county fair. I was at the barn working with my three year old Anglo-arab, when the off-duty deputies and Sheriff's posse started collecting at the house next door (2 acre parcels) to celebrate getting safely through another fair week. They had just gotten the coals about ready to pop the steaks on the grill (and through a couple of beers) when they got a call-out for a lost fisherman in the game reserve on the slopes of Mt Hough. (AA 7200 ft mountain, very rugged.) The fisherman had said he was going to fish Taylor creek, an area which at that time had only one access jeep trail, otherwise just deer tracks. All the men started moaning and groaning and grousing--at that time there was no formal search and rescue in the area, just off-duty deputies and sheriff posse members who searched on a volunteer basis when they weren't working the jobs that supported them. None of the men really wanted to go search this rugged wilderness area but all were preparing to go when Jack said 'we'll take Brutus'. Now, Brutus was his gsd, a big grizzle coated bi-color who had no training at all but had, just the week before tracked down his pups who some fair-goer had let out of their pen (just for kicks and giggles, I suppose) tracking them for miles through cattle country until they could be recovered. The men thought about the dog, then they thought about the rugged country to be searched and one said, 'who's going to get stuck going with him?' Jack jerked a thumb at me, and said, 'she will.' As I was only 16 and they were the local law, I did. (Not that I really objected.) 
I had to ride out about five miles to the old junction where they realeased Brutus. My instructions were simply to stay with him. The dog was the boss. The guys brought a cooler of beer, and they drove on up to the closest they could get to the creek while I took off with the dog, and when they got there, they all sat back, popped the tops on some more beer and started making bets on whether or what the dog would find. 
For three and a half hours I followed Brutus cross country on deer tracks and through some of the ruggedest country I had ever ridden--and I was raised in the mountains. At the end of that time Brutus stopped and sat down ane right in front of him was the fisherman. He had broken his leg and he was sitting propped up against the trunk of a tree. I can still remember (40 years later) the sight of the bone sticking through the rip in his jeans. He thought Brutus was there to eat him. I don't remember what I said, but I gave him water and food (I didn't have anything in the way of first aide with which to deal with his leg--nor the training, for that matter--my first aide training had been rudimentary in the extreme). I remembering the harrowing ride back to where the guys were waiting, trying to ride the straightest line I could in that country, which wasn't very straight! as quickly as I could so the guys could get him out before dark--which they did manage to do though they had to carry him in a litter for maybe six or seven miles over deer trails to get him out. 
Over the next seven years, I followed Brutus maybe four or five more times on searches. I don't remember his ever failing to make his find, and I worked with his son after Brutus. In 1972, in celebration for finishing my master's and in anticipation of my first full time job, I got my first gsd of my very own, Thane, who in his time chalked up two wilderness rescues of his own. I have never been without a gsd since, and I am presently working Brutus' great, great, great, great grandson. While Tyr tracks, his day job, so to speak, is as a wheelchair aide. khawk


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

My husband had German Shepherds growing up and for the longest time we could not have a dog because of where we lived. We always knew we'd have a dog when we finally got settled in a house with a large enough yard. We talked briefly about getting a GS, but decided it would cost too much money and were just going to get a mutt from the humane society. Well then we took our daughter to a children's museum one day and they had a presentation on seeing eye dogs. The presenter had two huge male German Shepherds with her, my husband could not take his eyes off of them the entire time. I literally saw him melt before my eyes. When we left he was very quiet then suddenly blurted out, "That's what I want!!!" I realized then how much this meant to him so I said, of course we could get a GS! So when we finally got our living arrangements situated and had the yard fenced in we started looking for a puppy. I underestimated how long it would take to find the perfect pup, we started looking in June of last year and didn't find Lexi until late September! She was well worth the wait and I cannot imagine life without her. I think we will probably always have Shepherds now, they are like potato chips, once you have one you've got to have another, LOL!

Beth


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Khawk. You were able to see what a gem the GSD really is. And generations of their unending loyalty. Tyr shows it every day to you, I am sure!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Have loved the breed for as long as I can remember. When my husband and I got married and bought our house and we were ready for a dog, there was no other choice but a GSD, for both of us.

When we lost our beloved Axel a short 4-1/2 years later due to advanced kidney failure I got a dog breed book. We looked through it and said we'd get a dog we both agreed on, because I was afraid getting another GSD would be too painful. The only breed we could agree on was GSD, so we got Rocky Road about two months before Axel had to be put down.

Three days after Rocky died we got the two GSD boys we have now. I'll be posting birthday pictures for them next week, as their Barkday or birthday is 3/6/09.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Rocky lived to be just over ten, he had neuropathy in his back legs & Saturday morning, April 12th last year around 3-4AM he had full-blown bloat, up until then he had been restless, I had just thought his hips were bothering him. The vet said he wouldn't walk even if the bloat surgery was successful due to how bad his back legs were dragging. 

This was the second time I had done this, taken my dog to the emergency vet, thinking they had a virus and having to have them put down, there's nothing worse than making that decision by yourself and being alone. I was so devastated by Tuesday we had our new pups. They didn't take Rocky's place, but they were a handful and they made me laugh so much it helped me heal.


----------



## fordwagonnut (Dec 23, 2005)

When I was growing up in the 1980s, my folks had a Collie named Candy, she was from a local breeder in the subs of Chicago. I would climb on her as a little guy, pull her ears, but she never growled or tried to bite me. Another family in the area had a GSD, when I was over there, this GSD LOVED children. Was very protective and watchful over them.

In the mid 1990s, before my father died of Legion Aires, he bought a rescue GSD for a gard dog and also sort of a buddy while at his office on the south side of Chicago. Her name was Princess, she was pretty young and just full of energy. I was 14 when my dad got her. She was AWESOME with me, very protective. I'm pretty sure, she understood, that I was part of the pack of my dad. We had to let her go, she never took well to females in the office or even my mom.

So I really liked the breed after my few times with a GSD. I went back to college later in life (2004). When I went off campus in 2005, I wanted a full size dog to keep me company. I looked into all full size breeds but I would always find myself looking at GSDs. 

I had looked at 10-12 GSD puppies, all looked great, but none never really "clicked", till I found "Wesson". He was 8 weeks old and the last of his litter. First time I saw him, I knew he was my new buddy. 

I had no real clue how truly smart these dogs are. I have had Wes since 2005 and I know I will always have a GSD in my life. He LOVED college life and college loved him. He has been the most loyal and easy to train dog I have ever had. Is it just me or do these dogs have "human like" qualities to them?


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

Got a dog in my 20s. He was handsome, had a command respect appeal to me. He looked nobel. Why i like this breed is they are all smart, and once they love you, there is no other loyalty like theirs.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

We had neighbors with a beautiful male GS, Shadow. He was a Rin-Tin-Tin look alike....gorgeous, beautifully trained...I held all dogs up to Shadow! 

He brought in the paper, put his dish on the counter, played with us, and was incredibly protective. He was an all around wonderful example of what the breed is all about.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I had moved to a new city, and my house was broken into for the first time in my life, and then my car in my driveway. I had a loveable and smart Aussie at the time who the theives just let out in the street to play with his toy while they emptied my house







so I went looking for something that would appear more intimidating. I had had Dobies and other herding breeds before but decided to look at GSDs. I didnt like what I saw at the local breeders but lucked into an accidental breeding where I knew the two parents and I gained a great and loyal friend, who at 12 is still happily with us.... at 110 lbs he looked the part but really loves all people. I thought I would look at a different breed to take over the protection task (was weary of hair) but after researching and thinking long and hard, I have brought Rune into the family to learn all of Magnus' secrets before he leaves us. I love watching the two of them with their heads together... smart, loyal, willing worker, stalwart, great friend. Who could ask for more.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was 2 we got a GSD/Collie/Coyote mix, Sebastian. He was my "brother". That started my love of shepherds. I always vowed to have one when I was older. I even had the name picked out, Sasha. Sasha was our first pure GSD and she's now 11. We also have Ally who's 7 and Timber who's 5 1/2 months. I couldn't EVER imagine being without one. I think they are the best dogs in the world.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was a child, a few doors down from us the neighbors had a GSD-Smokey-he was always on a chain to hid dog house and we were told to stay away-he was not friendly. I am sure they took him indoors at night because I would see Andy take him out to the doghouse every morning. I loved that dog even tho I never once touched him. 

Later in my life, when my son was 17 I got him a dog that was 3/4 pit 1/4 Shepherd. His name was also Smokey. I loved this dog just as much. My son moved out and went to work within a few months of this dog coming home, but Smokes as I called him, always stayed with me. He was loving and protective, but still not my dream dog. I still mourn the loss of this dog to this day. 

I said then 'no more dogs' but felt such a void that I was compelled to look in the paper-just browsing- and saw an ad for German Shepherd pups. I called. They could not have been purebred because they only wanted $50 for them. I could not afford that as I had just put my guy down the week before. So they gave me a choice between 3 pups, free of charge. Lizzy was my best friend for the past ten years, until she went to the bridge with severe hip dyspasia and severe arthritis. The vet had said she was surprised Liz was not crippled from her pain.

Three months later, after the all famous 'no more dogs' I again found myself 'browsing' and found my Zisso on CraigsList. He is my first purebred GSD. He is my challenge. He is my new love. He is my joy. He is my sanity. He keeps my mind engaged. He keeps me active. He makes me smile and laugh. He makes me feel safe. He is my everything.


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

Well this is going to sound completely ridiculous but......


I remember seeing Rin Tin Tin re-runs as a kid and I always loved the look of GSD's. Then my dad brought home a stray puppy (who happened to be a GSD) and I guess I just fell in love with the breed. I'm on my third one now and don't forsee myself having any other breed.


----------



## Genosmom (Apr 28, 2009)

When I was 7 my mom and dad bought me my first dog, Earnhardt. He was a beautiful German Shepherd. We grew up together, when I was sick, he was sick. When I played, he played with me. When I played in the snow, Earnhardt took me by the boot strings and pulled me around in the snow. Earnhardt developed Lupus middle age and fought it to it's fullest extent. Just shy of the age of 13 Earnhardt, my brother, left us and went to a better place. After a lot of soul searching and a lot of dog searching I found myself back at square 1 and knew I had to get another Shepherd. I've now been blessed with Earnhardt's Great Great Nephew,my "son" Geno! I will never stray from my German Shepherd foundation. They are more like family, they are no ordinary dog.


----------



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

My first GSD was one that my family got when I was a child. It was a backyard breeding from a family member. He was such a sweet boy but had some serious nerve problems. He definitely didn't embody the fearless trait that GSD's are supposed to have. He was afraid of kites, thunder storms, cats, you name it, he was a big ol scaredy cat. But he was extremely sweet and loved everyone. I've had several german shepherds since then and currently have 2 that are a handfull but are like children to my husband and I. What I love most about GSD's are their abilities to adapt in any situation and their versatility to be family dogs and working dogs too. Like the saying goes, they might not be the best at anything but they're the 2nd best at everything.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

born into it, never been without one. gotta pay tribute here soon to all the wonderful shepherds i have known.


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

We rescued a white from my Brother-in-law who was treating it badly, he had tried to run Sparky over , so i asked my dad if we could have him, this was when i was about 7ish, the next morning he was my dog.
Since then the GSD has been my passion


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lara
> ...there's nothing worse than making that decision by yourself and being alone. I was so devastated by Tuesday we had our new pups. They didn't take Rocky's place, but they were a handful and they made me laugh so much it helped me heal.


They never will take that place, and we never should let them. We just need to make more space in that heart of ours to allow them to fill that newly created space.

And you are sooooo right in saying that there is nothing worse. It broke my heart to have our australian cattle/Lab mix PTS. I felt so bad for that little guy, but he enriched our lives, and definately knew he was loved.

Dogs will never forget our unconditional love for them. It's never going to be easy to do what we must for our furry children. 

Condolences on your loss, and congrats on your new babies.

(To the OP sorry for the derail of your thread...don't beat me plz)


----------



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

So many heartfelt stories.
I got in to GSDs like many here.
I wanted a dog that could hike w/ us, physically deal w/ the mountains of NH, carry his own weight, learn quickly and possibly show in obediance, protect the home and have fun with. Also, it had to look as close as possible to what God intended dogs to look like (e.g. wolflike). I got a Eastern European working line large male. I was in over my head. I had a lot to learn and he tested me and everyone he met. After about 8 mounths of hard work from both of us and several trainiers and the breeder we had reached an understanding, clear expectations, communication and a bond closer than I ever could have imagined between a dog and a human. He was so strong, intelegent, loyal, confidant, and fun. I have so many amazing stories about him but I won't bore w/ them.
Any way, after him I could never own anything but a GSD.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, we've always had Sheperds. My parents were big into dog handling back then. We've travelled every weekend, from one Schutzhund Show to another. We literally lived dog handling. 
We've always had dogs in the House, dogs in the kennel and I think at most we've had around 20-40 dogs and 4 horses. Nowadays it's kind of opposite. Around 10 dogs and up to 40+ horses on the farm...

When I moved out I have not had a dog in ten years. When my husband and me got married we decided to get a dog and as soon as my mom told me that she is looking for a good home for Yukon I told her "I take him in a heartbeat."
It took her a while to let go off him. She loves her animals so much that she has a special bond to each one of them and she always has a hard time to let them go. They are like kids to her. 

I am so happy to have a dog and I know that I will never get another race other than Sheperd. It's either a sheperd or no dog at all.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

My family got its first Shepherd when I was 1 yr old. His name was King of Cindy. I've never been without one. I did have a sweet Golden one time, but his loyality was with who ever was scratching his ear at the time. He would have been glad to live with anyone. Not so with my Shepherds. There is no other dog for me.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

My grandfather was the dude who ALWAYS had a dog. He and i were very close. I was his "shadow". 

When I was around four or five, he told me he was getting a dog and said I should come and pick the puppy out. 

Enter, Chivago and an everlasting love for the breed. 

I can admire other breeds, but none can ever steal my heart. 

I asked for a GSD and was told by my parents it was too big. Finally, about eight years ago I asked myself,"Why don't you have a dog? you are on your own and can have anything your heart desires."

So, in May of 2007, Della came to live with me. She is an endless source of happiness, amusement and (sometimes) torment.


----------



## Lcat (Jul 28, 2009)

I grew up with an norwegian breed, Buhund, as my grandfather breed them. 
When I was about 14 my dad brought home a 4 yr old male GSD. He had gotten it from a friend who was gonna put him down because of HD as he only had "workingdogs". We had Sjacko for 3 yrs before we had to let him go.

Then I did'nt get another dog until a friend of mine pleaded me to take over her GSD cause personal problems or he would have to be put down. 
Kent was an 5 yr old male, close to 50 kg(90-something pound). A HUGE boy, and I fell totaly and utterly in love with him the minute I met him. and offc. I brought him home. I had him for 3 wonderful yrs before he had to be put down cause HD. 

Then I worked as an emergence home for all kinds of dogs for several years before I again fell in love with an purebreed GSD.

Faro had to many traumas, issues & health problems so I also had to put him to sleep after too short time together.

I did NOT want a house whitout a dog, so once again I became a Fosterhome, and I got all the big, "scary" misfits that no one else wanted to foster.
After yet a few years I got SO sick of having to say goodbye to dogs, so I contacted a well renomed breeder an told her I wanted a Healty, sound puppy that I could keep "forever", and just 2 weeks later I got Beccy









Beccy is a wonderful girl and she brought me into the official GSD world. I have been showing her, we do tracking and obedience, and have passed the BH trial. She have passed all her mental tests and is approved for breeding.
She is just breed (20 days) to a very promissing young German import. He just came home from Germany with his Körschein and Beccy is the second bitch he is breed to.
When (if) whelping is done we will continue training for our first SchH trial









She is 2 yrs old tomorrow (aug.2)


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

what other dog breed is there?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's not funny, ROFL.



bellamia said:


> what other dog breed is there?


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*very long time ago....long before the internet*

I got introduced to German Schepherd about 40 years ago. My uncle had a SCHutzhund, Bella, that had just had a litter, I was 10, long story short, it started to rain and I went and retrieved ll the puppies and dried them off.
Bella the schutzhund (who according to my uncle would not let anyone in the dogrun whitout killing them...lol) walked around, nervous, but understood that I wanted to help her pupps.

as I grew older I had Dachshunds, Old english sheepdogs, and labradors. 


I just adopted a 5 year old purebred german GSD. She unfortunately failed schutzhund, hence she was let go... She has now been living with us for a week, according to the kennel she was not housebroken, since she lived in a kennel. well she had one accident the 3rd day..... My fault...she tried to tell me, I did not get it  She has been good since then, I love that girl
everyone in the house just loves her, I get a kick out of the fact that she knows her commands in german, stutters in english, thank god I speak german. as they say, you do not pick a dog.....they pick you

well looking forward to post Juta's progress
:hug:


----------

